# Hands of Fate - Chapter 1 - The Orbs of Insight



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

*Hands of Fate*​ 


The current times have been quiet for the most part. It has been a long time since the name of Maximo Stonefist had been heard, other than wild stories of adventures and monsters. He has long since given up the brave life of adventuring and has been rumored to be living in a city by the name of Springside. Springside is a city that dwells in a lower valley beneath some mountains. It has always been a nice town, with the occasional chance for adventure popping up here and there. Many adventurers have made it their goal to make it to Springside, meet with Maximo, and learn all that they can from him. His teachings have been known to prove many adventurers as heroes in their own right. This is your destiny and your first decision is to make it to Springside. 

The roads in this part of the country used to be numerous, with merchant caravans wandering around, from town to town. Unfortunately, Springside is somewhat cut off from most of the other routes, due to the mountains that guard it’s eastern and northern sides. The rest of the countryside is dense forest. Small rivers and creeks are sparse, and many wild animals roam the forest. The western edge of Springside is where the main road meets its gates. The roads frequently held many people traveling to this town for various supplies, aid for nearby villages, or the wandering adventurer looking for a quest to fulfill. It is a dirt road, with no cobblestones. Wagon tracks are very rare now these days, as times have changed. The southern edge of town opens into the large Valley of Draken. The valley is not desolate, and there are patches of hills, small groves of trees, and many scattered rock patterns. The mountains continue to border this valley to the east and dark skies have always clouded the upper region of the mountains. Blacktongue Mountain is the famous mountain that usually frequents most stories of Maximo. His greatest adventure was assisting in the slaying of a great dragon that loomed over the valley many years ago. The valley was in dire need of saving, and he, along with a group of able-bodied souls, set out and destroyed the dragon. Since then, the valley has had peace, or so it would seem. You can make your way to town via this valley, but it is usually deemed as a secondary route. You have each been sought out from your home and received a letter from Maximo Stonefist.

Each of your characters suddenly is approached by a hooded figure. It is small, a little over 3 feet high, but obviously not a child. He asks your names, and when you respond, he sighs. It appears that he has been traveling for some time to reach you. He takes out a parchment, and proceeds to mark on it. He then reaches into his cloak, and hands you a sealed envelope. Two large initials of MS mark the seal. Upon opening the envelope, you notice that the hooded figure has disappeared. You frantically search the area, but he is nowhere to be found. Upon opening the envelope, a small card falls out. It is dark red, with the only a number on it. The accompanying letter reads as follows: 

"Dear potential student, 

You may or may not know of who I am, so I will begin with an introduction. My name is Maximo Stonefist. I am the current master of the Academy of Stone, in the city of Springside. I am a teacher of sorts, dealing with the training of mind and body for quests of great note. I cannot reveal as to how your name is on this list or why you have received this letter, other than it is a matter of great secrecy that can only be revealed in person. I am requesting an audience with you, and if that goes well, you will begin your studies immediately. Please make your way to the city of Springside by sundown of the next new moon. Please do not discuss this matter with anyone. Please bring the enclosed card to my training grounds for further information. 

Regards,

Maximo Stonefist - Master Teacher"

You now have a few days to make your way to this city and meet this Maximo Stonefist. Your new life awaits you, if you choose to take it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

Kevin was stopped just before he went inside by a small hooded person that asked his name. When he told him the stranger handed him an envelope. The card in the envelope talked about some Stonefist man and a school. Kevin showed the card to Jonathan who got a strange look in his eye. Jonathan said his training was over and that he should go to see Stonefist.

With your newly acquired card, and your pack ready to go, Jonathan bids you well.  With a look in his eyes that you are not sure of, he only says, "Maximo is not one to ignore.  He commands the greatest respect, and his heart is true.  Listen to him and show him what you are made of.  You have a long journey, as Springside is a ways off."

He waits for you to finish packing, and when you are set, he approaches you, and hand you something very small.  A ring.  The ornaments on the ring are not very fashionable, but you do notice an inscription on the side that you can not read, as it is in a language foreign to you.  "This may come in handy, and though it is not much, you may still need it.  It will help you when needed, and Maximo can tell you it's purpose if you ask."  (Rolled 7 on Appraise)

Setting out into the new day, you head south, towards the city of Springside.  It will be a long journey, a full 8 days, and there is much to think about on your way.  On the morning of the 8th day, you wake up in the small village of Bretonshire.  Since your journey began, you have managed to get a few stories of Maximo in various towns where you stayed.  He is known for slaying a great dragon, that threatened the region some 30 years ago.  He now has gained enough fortune to start his academy, and train future heroes to look after the lands.  

You wake early, hoping to arrive at the city gates quickly, and before sunset.  The journey is quiet, and there are very few people to cross on your road to Springside heading east now, as you rounded the mountains about a day and a half ago.  As you near the end of the day, you see the gates.  Their stature is great, standing at least 20 feet tall, and flanked by sentry towers standing another 10 feet higher.  With a quickened step you near the gates when to your amazement, the short hooded figure that delivered your letter only 8 days ago, is suddenly sitting on a large rock, to the north side of the road.  You could swear he wasn't there a minute ago.

"Ah, so it seems as though you are the first to arrive!  Come, sit, we must wait for the others."  With a motion to sit near the rock, the figure keeps his hood on, and whittles away at a piece of wood.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

In the past week, however, Belvar received a letter from Maximo Stonefist in Springside, a town he had been to just once. Having heard of the legends of Stonefist's academy and his title as dragonslayer, Belvar took the invitation as an obligation not only to Stonefist, but to Farlanghn himself. And so, with walking stick in hand, he sets out on the road to Springside.

The morning of the 10th day, after saying a quick prayer, he is suddenly startled by the sound of a hawk flapping it's wings directly above him. The hawk just stares at him, and flies away, eastward. With a chuckle, he sets out on his last days walk. Nearing the gates, however, he spies a pair of figures near the side of the road. It is about an hour before the sun begins to set, and it has been a long journey indeed, with the 10 days walk. As he walks the road, he recognizes the hooded figure as the one that delivered the letter to him. The hooded figure is sitting, whittling away at a piece of wood, and the other figure, a human male, is just beginning to put his things down and take a seat.

"Good, good. It looks like we are now only waiting on 4 more. They should be along shortly. Sit and rest. You can not go further until they arrive." The hooded figure sits and continues his task of carving at the wood.

OOC - It seems as though you two are the first to arrive, and may go about doing anything you would like to do while waiting for the others to arrive.


----------



## Awakened (Jun 22, 2004)

Belvar's walking stick pierces the surface of the mud as he takes in the scene with a cold stare. After several heartbeats, he nods his head slightly to the hooded figure and perches himself upon a rock, taking care to prop his staff up so it doesn't fall. As Belvar stares at the marvelous statue, he extends his hand to the other traveler.
"I am Belvar, third son of the fourth generation of Clan Zosenheim, humble cleric of Farlanghn and Searcher for the True Path. Weary traveler, may I ask for your name?"
Belvars eyes keep to the statue unflinchingly.

OOC: I can reroll one roll per day as long as I don't see the result. If you're going to roll for us, what should I do about that ability?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 22, 2004)

Awakened said:
			
		

> Belvar's walking stick pierces the surface of the mud as he takes in the scene with a cold stare. After several heartbeats, he nods his head slightly to the hooded figure and perches himself upon a rock, taking care to prop his staff up so it doesn't fall. As Belvar stares at the marvelous statue, he extends his hand to the other traveler.
> "I am Belvar, third son of the fourth generation of Clan Zosenheim, humble cleric of Farlanghn and Searcher for the True Path. Weary traveler, may I ask for your name?"
> Belvars eyes keep to the statue unflinchingly.
> 
> OOC: I can reroll one roll per day as long as I don't see the result. If you're going to roll for us, what should I do about that ability?



The hooded figure, pausing for a second, only seems to glance at you, and the human, then turns to continue his previous task of carving the piece of wood.  He seems to be content with just sitting and waiting.

OOC - Not sure what statue you are referring to.  The piece of wood he is whittling at is fist sized, if that is what you mean.  As for the re-roll, I would say that you do indeed get a free re-roll, but in tha case of it's daily use, I might have you note in the posting that if you fail a certain check, such as attack, save, spot, search, then you would like to re-roll it.  This might get a little difficult, but it would go something like this:

Seeing the hooded figure on the side of the road, Belvar sits down, and peers into the woods, trying to spot anything he may have missed.  He will greet the human, and tell his name.  Trying to intimidate his actions, he will tell him that he is not one to mess with.

This posting has 2 cahnces for rolls.  One for the spot check, and one for the Intimidate.  If you were to want to try and use the re-roll, after the posting, please put an OOC text saying, "If he fails his Intimidate check, use his re-roll".  This would allow you to re-roll the Intimidate check, with me having to roll twice, disregarding the first roll IF HE FAILED.  I would not re-roll if he passed, and you would then keep your re-roll for that day until a time arose when it was used.  The Spot check would not even be considered for this re-roll, as you would onyl state one check to possibly be re-rolled.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Awakened (Jun 22, 2004)

Belvar decides to wait in silence for a response, but instead turns his attention to the wooden carving the traveler is working with. Belvar admires his skill, and, after a lengthy period of silence, he speaks again.
"You have skilled hands, traveler. What is it that you carve?"

OOC: "Their stature is great, standing at least 20 feet tall" somehow I misread this. Instead, he was staring at the marvelous GATE. I understand what you're saying, thanks.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 22, 2004)

Awakened said:
			
		

> Belvar decides to wait in silence for a response, but instead turns his attention to the wooden carving the traveler is working with. Belvar admires his skill, and, after a lengthy period of silence, he speaks again.
> "You have skilled hands, traveler. What is it that you carve?"



The traveler, not really paying much attention to you, continues to carve away.  You can see that he is deep in thought, and the knife slices over the wood with great speed and at an alarming speed.  From your point of view, you can barely make out that he must have barely started, as the shape is rough, and looks somewhat like a circular figurine.

You can make out that the travellers shoes are made of leather, yet very well taken care of and seemingly too clean for being outdoors.  With the patches of mud from recent rain, you do not see any footprints coming from the direction of Springside.  You can only see those of the human.  (Rolled 17 Spot, so I gave a little more info...)

The travellers robes are dark brown, and tied at the waist with a golden band.  He keeps his hood on, and that prevents you from seeing his face or any other facial features.  His hands do not show of any ornaments such as rings, but they seem very capable of hard work, as you see their tendons working in unison with his knife.  The knife is a carving knife of sorts, with no real distinct characteristics, except that the blade seems to slice through the wood with reat ease.  Almost like slicing through butter.


----------



## Awakened (Jun 23, 2004)

Belvar begins to feel uncomfortable and begins to search through his hazy memories of the lands he's traveled to, trying to find something that would catch the traveler's attention. After a moment of thought, he abandons the conversation all together and approaches the human male on the ground. 
"Hail, good fellow." Belvar says, and then more quitely, "Our host seems to be quite the entertainer. The road and travel are sacred, but one can become lonely on such an embarkment." Belvar draws his axe and rests it on the ground, leaning on the flat side of the blade. "Could I find an explanation of this place or at least a word of goodwill from you, m'lad?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 23, 2004)

The young human looks at the dwarf and swallows something he had been chewing.

"Sorry for not replying dwarf, but that was the last piece of flavored jerky I had, and I wanted to savor it's taste for a bit longer."

He stands up and offers the dwarf a scarred and callused hand.

"My name is Kevin Hill. I'm the apprentice of Jonathan ChainSlayer. Or at least I was, it appears I am to have a new teacher now."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2004)

Darius, waking in the morning, having travelled a long ways in your previous days, took it upon himself to make camp just southwest of Bretonshire, which is almost a full days walk west from Springside.  He could have made the town, but it was late, and he found a small clearing that could provide a little safe rest for him.  Not encountering anyone on his trek through his 'shortcut' through the forest, he did not seem to mind the night outdoors.  Maybe it reminded him of old times, but who knows.  All that matters is that he knows he will arrive in Springside this evening.

Travelling northeast for about an hour, he finally sees the receding treeline, and the main road leading to Springside.  Having come out of the forest east of Bretonshire, he can clearly see the houses to the left, and where the town begins, but he heads east, to his destination.  Having travelled for a few hours, not wanting to stop often, he begins to see a figure in the distance, walking in the same direction as he is.  All he can make out is that it is human-sized and keeping pretty much the same pace as he is.  It is behind him, seemingly coming from Bretonshire, and gaining little by little.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gray Sparrow, having awaken to the sounds of movement, rises suddenly, looking around quickly.  Then she remembers.  She is not in the temple anymore, and her life is now in her hands to carry out as she pleases.  The small path, leading to a town called Bretonshire, was long and arduous from the previous night.  She was glad to find that even though she would not reach Bretonshire by nightfall, she indeed found she was not alone.  A small cart, with a group of 4 halfings and a half-ogre, was beginning to make camp for the night, and invited her to share their fire.  Reluctant at first, she hisitated, but then realized that they seemed like honest folk.  She decided that she would stay, and spent the night there.  Now, the halflings and the half-ogre, seemingly trying to be quiet, woke her.  The half-ogre was trying to walk around silently, but his movements and size were just not coordinated enough to keep as silent as he would have liked.  As the morning sun rose, she shared a meal with the halflings, and learned that they knew of tales of Maximo.  They told of the Black Mountains, where vile creatures were rumored to be still living.  They warned Gray Sparrow to be careful if she ever enters the mountains, as monsters were sure to be here and there.  They gave her a ride to Bretonshire, where she bid them farewell and headed east on the main road.  After a few hours of walking, with a hustle in her step as she neared her destination, she could see a figure in the distance, ahead of her.  It seemed as though it was travelling alone, and at the same speed as she was.  After another 30 mintues or so, she found that she was indeed gaining on it and would catch up before too long.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> The young human looks at the dwarf and swallows something he had been chewing.
> 
> "Sorry for not replying dwarf, but that was the last piece of flavored jerky I had, and I wanted to savor it's taste for a bit longer."
> 
> ...



[Spot checks - 15 and 17 succeed for both] When the name of Jonathan Chainslayer is mentioned, you notice that the figure carving slows his process, and seems intent on listening more to your words, as his strokes slow down.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2004)

Taking a bite out of her last piece of bread and cheese. Gray Sparrow savoirs the taste of the dark bread as she thinks on the figure that she sees ahead of her. _A fellow traveller? A bandit?_ _Well!_ She thinks. _One way to find out for sure and I could use the exercise._ With that she quickens her pace to a fast trot and moves to catch up with the stranger.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 23, 2004)

Darius speeds his pace a bit, as if it were some kind of race to get to Springside, and puts up the head of his long cloak, and continues down the road.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 23, 2004)

Darius speeds up his pace a bit, as if it were some kind of race to get to Springside, and puts up the head of his long cloak, and continues down the road, eager to meet his new teacher.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Kevin Hill, Fighter 1*

While waiting for the others to arrive Kevin decides to practice. He shrugs off his cloak to reveal a spiked chain wrapped over his chest like a pair of bandaliers. He walks a ways away and then starts.

He begins by spinning himself around, whipping the chain off his chest and around him in an arc as he does so. Then he begins to dance around, whipping the chain back and forth and occasionally lashing out at a small flower or weed nearby. After that he grounds his feet in one spot and begins to swing the chain around his body, swinging his torso and upper body to avoid and control the chain but never moving his feet.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 24, 2004)

Darius draws his amazing Greatsword, being alert for anything that may stand between him and his destination. He hides his face in the shadows of his cloak as he walks down the road, and slows down just a bit to get a real picture and understanding of what the figure behind him was.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2004)

As Gray Sparrow finishes her quick bite, she eyes the traveller and starts a quick trot towards the figure in the distance.  She appears to be moving fast enough to catch the person in about 5 more minutes at the present pace.

Darius, sensing that he best quicken his step, does so.  As he continues his trek towards Springside, he glances back after a few moments and is suddenly aware that the figure is close.  Very close.  By the looks of it, you have a few minutes before it will be within range of your clear sight and voice.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kevin, continuing his practice, watches as the chain slices through the air, weaving around his body with speed and power.  The flowers almost burst, as they are hit by the end of the chain.  Intent on your practice, you are unaware of what your other two companions are doing.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Making his way through the countryside in a steady pace, Nedander nears the city of Springside.  Along the way, he has found a few Inns that trade a night's performance of singing for the night's lodging.  Luckily, a patron was so enthralled by his performance, and a few mugs of ale helped, that he decided to give Nedander a lift to Springside, as that was his destination.  It seems that his name is Jenson, and he sometimes goes to Springside to sell some wares at the market square.  It is a trip he makes about once a month.  He continues to talk, more than any person that Nedander has ever met, and never seems to pause for remarks.  It is nearing mid-day when your cart pulls into Bretonshire for a quick rest and restocking.  "I'll be inside talking with Garen.  I need a few things and he's the man to see here in this town.  You are welcome to meet him, if you wish.  If not, I should be back shortly.  And don't worry, we will make Springside before evening falls."  He turns and heads to what you perceive as ths Inn.  The streets around you are baren, and a little muddy.  There does not seem like there is much in this town, and you must now decide if you will wait for Jenson or walk around.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nyela travelled far, for probably her first time in her life.  The previous night was spent along the roadside, as she caught herself spending too much time talking in the last town she passed through and now must hurry to get to Springside.  With a quickened step, for a halfling, she makes Bretonshire before noon.  She gladly stops, and samples the local cuisine.  The Innkeep, happy to have business, makes sure that she is wll fed and that anything she needs will be taken care of.  "Garen's the name, and it seems to me that you must be hungry.  Come, sit, and I will bring you a plate.  The foods good, and warm, while the drinks are a a travelling man's, er, I mean woman's companion."  He heads back to the cooking area, and returns with a plate of meat pie, with bread and butter.  The drink is set before you and you smell the apple flavor of it.  "And what would a lass such as you be doin' out this way?  Never seen you before, so you must be one of the young ones, wanting to learn from Maximo, huh?  Everyone wants to learn from him.  Many go to Springside every year, but only a few stay, as the training is tough and unyielding.  Many are seen going back home, not fit for such a life as the academy.  You mind yer manners around them teachers!"  

Near the doorway, a shadow can be seen, and when Garen looks, he grins in that direction. "Jenson!  You old devil!  It's already been a month?  Time sure does fly these days."

"Indeed it does, and so must I.  Seems as though I got this singin' fellow that I am givin' a lift to Springside.  I think he;s another one of those student wannabe's.  They are always coming and going.  But he seems nice enough, and the company is welcome.  Besides, it beats travelling alone and having nobody to talk to!"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*OOC - Kevin and Belvar are at the rock, waiting for the arrival of the others.  Darius and Gray Sparrow are seemingly in a race to Springside, walking the distance.  Nedander and Nyela are at Bretonshire, Nyela inside the Inn, and Nedander wondering if he should go inside, or wait outside...Almost there.....*


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 24, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> *OOC - Kevin and Belvar are at the rock, waiting for the arrival of the others.  Darius and Gray Sparrow are seemingly in a race to Springside, walking the distance.  Nedander and Nyela are at Bretonshire, Nyela inside the Inn, and Nedander wondering if he should go inside, or wait outside...Almost there.....*




Nedander decides to wander into the building. It can't hurt to
meet new people.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 24, 2004)

Darius slows down a bit more so that the figure will be revealed in the next minute or so. But what if it were some cleric looking for a sacrifice to perform some sort of ritual? Or maybe it was a demon mage that altered himself so that he could look human by the "disguise self" spell? Then Darius gets over his paranoia, comes to his senses, and then just thinks it's just a normal traveller, just like himself.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 24, 2004)

OOC: I thought we weren't supposed to tell anyone that we were going to go and meet Stonefist.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2004)

Gray Sparrow finally gets with in shouting distance of the person ahead of her. _"Hello there! How are you this fine day?" _ she calls. Seeing the huge sword in the man's hands she remains calm but begins to think of an attack form to get in close where the sword's length would be nullified. Faint, dodge low and come up with a crushing blow to the man's throat! She thinks to herself.


----------



## Krug (Jun 24, 2004)

Nyela turns to the bard Nedander. "I hear you can sing. Of what can you sing... do you have stories to tell?" Her eyes gleam brightly.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 24, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Gray Sparrow finally gets with in shouting distance of the person ahead of her. _"Hello there! How are you this fine day?" _ she calls. Seeing the huge sword in the man's hands she remains calm but begins to think of an attack form to get in close where the sword's length would be nullified. Faint, dodge low and come up with a crushing blow to the man's throat! She thinks to herself.




Darius turns around, and assumes everything is O.K., but keeps his greatsword out in case of a surprise attack. Not shouting, Darius says "Run along, little one.", with his hood still draped over his head, and the shadows of the hood obscuring the person behind him, and his vision.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> OOC: I thought we weren't supposed to tell anyone that we were going to go and meet Stonefist.



These townfolk are guessing.  They always see youths travelling to Springside, and the only main attraction there is the Academy....so it's a guess.  You never stated it though.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2004)

Nedander walk into the building, and is greeted by a sight of a few tables, and Jenson talking to another man.  You are then met with a curious looking girl, very short, that must be a halfling.  She turns to you and say, "I hear you can sing. Of what can you sing... do you have stories to tell?" She waits for your answer, while still taking a bite to eat.

Jenson, seeing that you have entered, gives a smile and turns back to Garen.  "So you got anything you want me to take to Springside for you?  I should be back through in about a week to ten days."

Garen, thinks for a minute, then says, "Sure, I got a few items that I wouldn't mind partin' with for a good price.  I don't know their true value, but I am sure you can help me out with that.  Let me go get them."  He leaves the Inn, headed out the door and Jenson calls out to Esthel, "Hey Esthel, you got a quick snack for an old friend?"

"Old and Dumb?  Sure!"  The woman comes from the kitchen area and tosses a fruit towards Jenson.  "You need to watch yer company these days Jenson.  You aren't supposed to just pick up strangers on the road!  How do you know they aren't evil?"

"It's no harm, Esthel.  Besides, I offered him a ride after hearing him sing in the last town.  Pretty good performance."  They don't seem to care that Nedander is hearing the conversation.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With the cold remark of _"Run along, little one.",_ Gray Sparrow watches as the figure continues to walk, with hood above his head, hiding his true features.  She nears him, ready to defend herself, and is now walking by his side, not sure if she should continue at her quickened pace, or slow down to his.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 24, 2004)

Nedander turns to the girl and says "I can sing a little, but I am better with my mandolin than with my voice. Right now I am a bit thirsty, but after a drink I would be willing to regale you with tales of far off lands and heroic undertakings."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> Darius turns around, and assumes everything is O.K., but keeps his greatsword out in case of a surprise attack. Not shouting, Darius says "Run along, little one.", with his hood still draped over his head, and the shadows of the hood obscuring the person behind him, and his vision.




A hot knot of anger swells in the pit of Gray Sparrows belly. *Calm yourself! Remember your teachings!* Slowly she takes a deep breath and swallows the hate down! "I was just walking the same road as you stranger and would like the company. I am Gray Swallow. And you are?" She tries to get a look under that hood. Half-Orc? Deformed?


----------



## Krug (Jun 25, 2004)

"Really? Well... let me get you a drink then. Is goat's milk fine?" asks Nyela.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 25, 2004)

"I was thinking more along the lines of an ale or whiskey," states Nedander.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 26, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> A hot knot of anger swells in the pit of Gray Sparrows belly. *Calm yourself! Remember your teachings!* Slowly she takes a deep breath and swallows the hate down! "I was just walking the same road as you stranger and would like the company. I am Gray Swallow. And you are?" She tries to get a look under that hood. Half-Orc? Deformed?




"Darius...Anglides." Darius turns around and reveals a very appealing and lean build, then drops his hood, and shows a very nicely sculpted face. "Why...are you...here? It is kind of you to offer company, but I'm not exactly a talkative one..."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 26, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> "Darius...Anglides." Darius turns around and reveals a very appealing and lean build, then drops his hood, and shows a very nicely sculpted face. "Why...are you...here? It is kind of you to offer company, but I'm not exactly a talkative one..."




 "Hummm no half-orc at least!" thinks Gray Sparrow. 

The young woman before him gives Darius a deep bow. "I am just a student of the arts of body and mind on my way to Springside. I was just curious who was walking the same way as I. And.....I would like the company..."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

At he Inn of Bretonshire, Garen returns with a box.  He hands it over to Jenson, and says, "You should be able to get some good prices for a few of those.  I trust you, old friend."

Jenson, not even looking into the box, overhears Nedander ask for a drink, and knows that a song would take a while to sing.  He does not have the luxury of time to listen to this, so he speaks up now.  "My friendly Bard; It seems as though you have promised that lass a song, yet I must now be on my way.  Since I hear she;s going the same direction as we are, I propose that you take your drink to go, and she can come along with us.  How does that sound?"

Garen, reaching behind the bar, procures a small metal tin, with a metal stopper.  "Here, take this.  It's whiskey and it made for travelers.  That's 5 Silver Pieces though."

He holds it out for Nedander, and while doing so, his wife Esthel makes preparations for Nyela's food to be taken.  She wraps some food in a cloth, and hands it to Nyela.  "Seems as though you get a ride to Springside.  Take care little one."

Jenson heads out the Inn to his cart, waiting on your decisions.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 27, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Garen, reaching behind the bar, procures a small metal tin, with a metal stopper.  "Here, take this.  It's whiskey and it made for travelers.  That's 5 Silver Pieces though."




"I'll be right there, Jenson," yells Nedander as Jensen walks outside.

Nedander fishes around in his pockets for some of his few remaining coins, hands them to Garen, and states, "Here you are sir, and my thanks for the whiskey."

He then turns to the young lady and asks, "Shall we go?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanking the innkeeper and the wife, Nyela smiles widely. Turning to the bard, Nyela says, "Yes, lets."


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 28, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Hummm no half-orc at least!" thinks Gray Sparrow.
> 
> The young woman before him gives Darius a deep bow. "I am just a student of the arts of body and mind on my way to Springside. I was just curious who was walking the same way as I. And.....I would like the company..."




"I am a innate spellcaster, and I too am on my way to Springside. Why are you going there?" Darius says as he drops his hood once again, and continues down the path with his Greatsword still in hand.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 28, 2004)

Gray Sparrow hesitates for a second before replying. "My master has sent me on a errand and it requires me to go to Springdale. My I ask the same question of you, Sir?"


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 28, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Gray Sparrow hesitates for a second before replying. "My master has sent me on a errand and it requires me to go to Springdale. My I ask the same question of you, Sir?"




Darius lowers his head a bit more, and then replies "I've heard they have many teaching programs for sorcerers such as myself. I plan to learn from a few of them...I really hope my sources are correct." Not a moment later after he replies, he quickly sheathes his sword and puts it into his belt.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Following Jenson, Nedander and Nyela board the cart, and are on their way to Springside.  The horses take off swiftly, as Jenson commands them to make haste.  The view is non-changing, as the forest to the right of you begins to ede away further and further from the main road.  You can hear birds and other forest animals in the distance, but barely over the sound of the horse's movements.  Jenson is content to hear your songs, and Nyela also.  

After about 2 hours, you can begin to see that in the distance, Sprinside can be seen against the shadow of the mountains.  You will be there shortly.  Possibly another hour or so.  (Spot Checks Rolled...Only Nyela rolls high enough) Nyela also can make out the shape of a pair of travelers in the distance, not very sure of which way they are walking.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

For the most part, Graw Sparrow and Darius continue on their path to Springside.  They talk, but sparingly, as they do not know each other or each other's true intentions.  After about an hour of travelling, Darius (Listen Check Rolled 14) hears the sounds of an approaching horse.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kevin, now deeply into his art of weaving his weapon around, is suddenly tapped on the shoulder.  Even though he is spinning his chain, he sees that the hooded figure has somehow bypassed the weapon and managed to tap him.  He is looking at you, and you can barely see the facial features.  You can see a brown beard, nicely kept, and green eyes form under the hood.  *"I see that you have mastered some skill with that chain.  And I dare to say, your stance is one I have seen before.  What else has Jonathan taught you?"*


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 28, 2004)

Kevin is surprised to feel someone tap him but resists the instinct to lash the chain out behind him. That was how Master Jonathan always approached him when he was training and, try as he might, Kevin could never figure out how to get rid of that opening.

Kevin steps away from the halfling and does one final spin, wrapping the chains into their original position around his chest.

"In addition to learning the chain Master Jonathan has taught me how to use many common weapons, both melee and ranged. He has also taught me exersises to stay in shape and has given me some basic training in group tactics. Most of my training revolved around increasing my skill at fighting."

Then Kevin makes a bit of a smile

"During my apprentiship I also become quite good at cooking and cleaning, but that was more from constant practice than from any teaching. If you haven't tasted any of Master Jonathan's attempts at cooking be very, very greatful."


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 30, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Following Jenson, Nedander and Nyela board the cart, and are on their way to Springside.  The horses take off swiftly, as Jenson commands them to make haste.  The view is non-changing, as the forest to the right of you begins to ede away further and further from the main road.  You can hear birds and other forest animals in the distance, but barely over the sound of the horse's movements.  Jenson is content to hear your songs, and Nyela also.
> 
> After about 2 hours, you can begin to see that in the distance, Sprinside can be seen against the shadow of the mountains.  You will be there shortly.  Possibly another hour or so.  (Spot Checks Rolled...Only Nyela rolls high enough) Nyela also can make out the shape of a pair of travelers in the distance, not very sure of which way they are walking.
> 
> ...





Darius stops in his tracks and extends an arm to block Gray Sparrow from continuing. Then, he draws his Greatsword and says "I hear a horse. Be alert." Then he hides his face in the shadows of his cloak as he slowly approaches where the horse is coming from.


----------



## Krug (Jun 30, 2004)

Nyela tells her companions of the travelers in the distance. "Should we approach them and ask if they are going the same way?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2004)

Jenson, hearing Nyela warn of some travellers, simply smiles.  "This is the mian road lass, and there are bound to be travellers going to and from Springside.  Now, if they were not on the road, and near the forest, then that's when you wanna worry."  He continues to lead his horses at the same pace, trying to see a little more.  "Well, no matter, as we are soon to arrive!  Just over the next two hills actually."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As you turn to face the sounds of the horse, you see that it is actually a cart on its way down the road.  Turning back the way you were headed, you can still see that Springside is near.  Darius can make out the mountains, and what seems like a large walled city.  The cart continues its speed towards you, and will be here momentarily.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The hooded figure looks at you, but fails to return the smile.  "Jonathan was always a strict guy.  But still a friend when needed.  You would do well to remember his teachings, as they may prove to save your life sooner than you thought possible."  Suddenly, he jerks his head towards the west, and peers into the distance.  You see nothing, but you sense that something is nearing.  The hooded figure pulls out a sphere, small enough to place in his hands, and it glows slightly.  He puts it away, and sits down on the rock.  "They will be here shortly.  Tell me, Belvar.  What is the furthest you have travelled from home?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 30, 2004)

Nyela tries her best to smile after Jenson's remark. "Well it is good to be near. I wonder what Maximo has to teach us, or specifically, me..." She tosses a stone from hand to hand, catching it in the air deftly.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 30, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> As you turn to face the sounds of the horse, you see that it is actually a cart on its way down the road.  Turning back the way you were headed, you can still see that Springside is near.  Darius can make out the mountains, and what seems like a large walled city.  The cart continues its speed towards you, and will be here momentarily.





Darius draws his hand back, letting Gray Sparrow continue, but still keeps his Greatsword by his side. "It's just a cart. Maybe a merchant. What the...-is that Springside? Comon' Sparrow, we are nearly there-I can see the mountains." Darius says as he hides his face in the shadows of his cloak once again as he continues to Springside a little faster than he was before.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 30, 2004)

Gray Sparrow looks back at the cart and tries to make out who is driving it. She then looks ahead to the sight of Springside. "Humm, we were closer than I thought." She motions back towards the cart. "The owner of that cart ia most likely a local."


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 4, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Gray Sparrow looks back at the cart and tries to make out who is driving it. She then looks ahead to the sight of Springside. "Humm, we were closer than I thought." She motions back towards the cart. "The owner of that cart ia most likely a local."




"You may do what you want with him. I'm just going straight to Springside."  Then Darius quickens his pace and passes the cart as it comes by him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2004)

As each of you looks around, you all begin to hear a low rumbling sound.  The skies begin to thicken with black clouds, gathering above your heads.  The trees of the forest sway with dismay, as the winds pick up.  Those who can see the small hooded figure that had gathered you now see that he has disappeared.  The ones in the cart now see that the horses are spooked, and seem to sense something that they do not like.  They will not move forward another inch.  

Then you hear it.  The very ground you are one rumbles from the clashing of thunder, right above your heads.  Lightning strikes near the cart, sending debris into the air, and you can smell the burn of grass and rock.  The ones on the road see them first, as they charge out of the woods, straight at you, with weapons held to attack.  Arrows fly into the air, and the thuds can be heard, as they hit the cart and horses, dropping one immediately.  You hear their shouts, sparatic and senseless.  *"The Prophecy will not be finished", "You will never live to know the truth", "Die, you chosen ones".*  You can see the frantic warriors pour forth, surrounding you all.  With luck and skill, you all manage to hold them off somehow, as if the gods were watching with great interest as to the outcome.  But the odds are too much, and you all begin to falter.  Then it halts.  You are there, panting heavily, rain now pouring down.  You can see the blood on the ground, soaked from those that have fallen to your blades.  

*"The runts have fire in them.  I will give you that much.  But you will not live long enough to know what it means.  Your power will never awaken.  This will be your graveyard."*  The voice comes from a well armoured man.  His cloak covers most of his body, but you get glimpses of his armour underneath.  In his hands, he is wielding a great warhammer, with strange markings on it.  *"Your death is near, and I am here to deliver it!"*  With outstretched hands, his fingertips begin to glow, and you suddenly feel an overwhelming pain.  It is not in one place, but all over.  Your very flesh burns to the core, causing you all to scream in pain, dropping your weapons and falling to your knees, crying out in agony.  As you lay there, you look up, not being able to defend yourselves or move in any manner.  You can't even speak, for the pain is too much for you.  The enemy moves in, and raise their weapons, and you see the glints of their steel as they crash downwards, towards your bodies.  And then a white flash sears over you, and you can neither hear, nor feel, not see anything.

You awake, in a sweat.  Frantically you look around, and realize that you have just awoken.  You are in a small cot, and you share this room with more.  The noise you hear is a gong being hit.  You do not know why, but it sounds familiar.  As you raise up to get a look around, you notice that the others in your dream are laying in beds around you as well.  A small cabinet along the wall has small containers and bandages.  Then you hear someone approach.  Reactively, you reach for your belongings, but notice that they are not here.  What is going on?  Was that a dream?  Then a woman walks in.  *"Sure am glad that you all are alright.  Must have been a nasty fever, to have knocked you out like that.  Still kinda strange though, that Maximo said you all had the same illness at the same time.  But he has seen more in this world than I would ever dare to imagine.  Now drink up, as he says that when you awake, you must go see him immediately.  I will show you the way.  Now come along."*

OOC - Ok, I need a roll call, to see who all is still in this...Sorry for the long intro, but I was trying to get all of your characters in the story before you set out, and this was one way to do it.  Seems as though I will have to modify things when I get a count of who is still in this.  You are just about to start your fisrt quest, so I would like to know who can still play, and if someone is out, then let me know, so I can ammend the story.


----------



## Krug (Jul 7, 2004)

Nyela wipes her brow, wondering about the dream. She hurriedly gets dressed, trying to restrain her messy hair before seeing Maximo. _I hope she's used to scruffy halflings,_ Nyela thought to herself.

_Still in. _


----------



## Gomez (Jul 7, 2004)

Gray Sparrow tries to sit up and fails on her first attempt with a groan. Laying there she tries to clear her mind and gather her strength. Slowly she sits up and looks around. "Where am I?" she says and then looks at the woman "Who are you?"


OCC:Still in!


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 7, 2004)

Nedander sits up and holds his head. "What happened to us?" He then looks for his stuff, and if successful in his search, takes a swig from the whiskey.

OOC: I'm still here.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 8, 2004)

OOC: Still here.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 10, 2004)

"What in the hell just happened?" Darius yells in anger, as he hides his face yet again. "Who were those bastards? Why am I sick? Where's my equipment?! I'll tear their throats out!"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 11, 2004)

Kevin wakes with a start. He is on his feet and reaching for his chain before he realizes that he is in a different place and not surrounded by enemies. At least he hopes he isn't, that one man sounds like he is in a very bad mood. But no, that woman mentioned Maximo, and that was who he was here to see.

After a few limbering up exercises Kevin follows the woman, keeping a careful eye on his surroundings and his 'comrades' just in case.

OOC:
Present and accounted for, Sir!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 11, 2004)

The woman, seeing how you are all a little startled, shakes her head slightly.  *"Must have been a nasty dose of whatever took you all by surprise!  Seems as though you don't remember anything.  I wasn't told much, only that you had been sent for, by Maximo and Ferro.  Ferro is the one that tracked each of you down.  Then all of a sudden, you are being carried in here unconscious, and obviously in some sort of state.  That was yesterday.  You all slept through the night, and I could tell you had nightmares, but that's all.  Maximo bid me to make sure you are safe and to take you to him the moment you awake.  Your belongings are underneath your cots.  Nothing has been removed and everything should be accounted for.  Now, if you are ready, you can use those bowls over there with fresh water to clean up, but you must hurry."*

She points to the side of the room, with a few cleaning bowls, for freshening up.  Nyela notices a brush to the side, which she may use to brush her hair hurredly.  You each notice that your belongings are stowed underneath your cots, and everything is there, except for your red cards, which accompanied your letters.  The woman knows nothing about the cards, or the letters.  She only bids you to clean up and follow her to where Maximo awaits.

OOC - Looks like we lost the cleric...unless they post before the next update, I will have to write him out.


----------



## Krug (Jul 11, 2004)

Nyela splashes water on her face, and starts to brush her hair. She briefly introduces herself to the others. "I am Nyela, pleased to meet you." She then follows the woman as instructed.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 11, 2004)

Nedander finishes taking a swig of his whiskey and waves
to Nyela. He then goes over to the water basins and washes
his face.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 12, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> OOC - Looks like we lost the cleric...unless they post before the next update, I will have to write him out.




He's not out, he's at a college for a week. He'll be home by friday.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 12, 2004)

Darius takes his Greatsword out from underneath his cot, and throws his backpack over his shoulders. Then says "Darius.", and exits the house, on his way to Maximo.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2004)

Used to taking orders, Gray Sparrow quickly washes her face and ties back her hair. She stretches her muscles and then follows with the rest as they leave.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin checks under the cot and is relieved to see his things there. Most of it could be replaced easily enough but the spiked chain was special, it had belonged to Jonathan when he had just been starting as an adventurer. It would have been horrible to have lost it so soon after he began his own career.

But as he was searching through his stuff he couldn't find the ring. He got worried for a second and was about to call out to the lady when he remembered he had put it on his finger earlier. Sure enough it was right on his finger where he had left it.

Feeling slightly embarresed Kevin follows the others out. He gives Nyela a shy smile and introduces himself to the others.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 13, 2004)

As each of you clean up, the woman waits patiently.  Watching Nedander take his drink, she sighs and gives him a cold stare.  After you gather your belongings, she motions for you to follow her.  As you follow her, you begin to notice that this is not a house, but actually a room used for treating injured students from the academy.  As you exit, the sun glares down, and you lose your sight for a second.  The sounds of wood smashing against wood can be heard, along with some small thudding sounds nearby.  As your vision clears, you find yourself in an open area, obviously a training ground.  Following the woman, you are watched by students performing their daily tasks.  Sparring students use wooden versions of swords and weapons, and the quick thudding sound is found to be arrows hissing through the air at straw dummies placed against a wall.  


*"Maximo has the students start early.  Never too early for training, he always says.  But I am sure you will find that out soon enough.  This is the second training ground.  The first is near the fronts doors, which are behind you.  We are heading to the study, where Maximo keeps most of his time."* 

You notice that the students halt their practices, watching you and whispering.  You can't tell what they say, but know that they are concerned for some reason.  The training ground is about 30 feet wide in the center, with walkways on either side, 10 feet wide themselves.  Along these walkways, you can see doors on both sides, and upon passing them, you see that they are rooms for sleeping.  The students must stay here at night.  The end of the training ground that you are walking away from has an archway on both walkways leading towards the front of the academy.  Where you are heading, is the back wall.  There is a set of double doors there, and one is open.

*"And here we are.  Please watch your manners!"*  The woman shows you the doorway and waits for a second before walking away.  You can hear voices in the room, and enter.  As you walk in, you spy shelves of books lining the rear wall.  The the left, a desk with vials, beakers, and other arcane things litter the top.  To the right is another desk, but with scrolls and parchment scattered around.  And then you see the hooded figure from before, now known as Ferro.  He watches you, and does not speak.  Next to him, you see a man that must be Maximo.  He stands a full six feet five inches tall, and solidly built for his age.  His eyes are grey and calculting.  His face is stern, with a small scar on his chin.  He wears a long sleeved shirt, with a vest on the outside.  The vest has seen many a day, but seems to fit him well.

*"Ah, I see that you are all ok?  Must have been some nightmare you had last night, as Nurse Leeza has warned me.  But enough of that.  It's time to answer a few questions.  What was the last thing you each remember?  You must have each caught a glimpse of Springside before it happened, right?  Well, I am just glad Ferro was there.  Seems as though you each passed out at the same time.  Ferro had Jenson load you all up and bring you here.  And now for the main question I am sure you all are asking yourselves.  Why are you here...  Well, I wish I could tell you, but instead, I must show you.  Each of you is unique, in your own way, as everyone else in the world.  But to a select few, there lives potential.  If you can pass a certain deed, then everything will be disclosed to you.  But for now, I can only say that there is a great quest that must be fulfilled.  In the process, you will learn a great deal, and have many adventures in the time being.  The world's fate may be in your hands.  But enough of that, as it is time to decide.  There is a cave, about an hours walk southeast of here, along the foot of the mountains.  You can find it by following the creek out of town, and when you reach the edge of the forest, look to your left, at the base of the mountains.  Begin searching and you should find the cave, as it is hidden from those not looking.  Inside this cave, there are a set of spheres that you must retrieve.  When they are retrieved, then everything that I know shall be divulged to you.  It is not a simple task, as there are sure to be a few things still lurking in that cave.  So watch your step.  That is all I can tell you of why you are here.  But you must hurry and retrieve the spheres and bring them back here.  If you are who I think you are, then only you can retrieve the spheres.  Once this is completed, you will all understand why.  But this is your decision, and once I know who agrees to this, then we can go forward."*

He stands, waiting for you all to take in his words and make a decision.


----------



## Krug (Jul 13, 2004)

"I agree to this task," says Nyela eagerly, before anyone else can speak.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Kevin Hill, Fighter 1*

Kevin watches the trainees as they walk by. So many of them practiced with sword or staff, and so few with the chain. It didn't really surprise Kevin, few could see the incredible power and grace that resided in a whirling chain, and few that could see were willing to make the sacrifices needed to harness that power. But perhaps he would be able to come by later and show them what a real weapon could do.

He banished such thoughts from his mind when they reached Maximo. The man was built like a warrior, that was obvious even through his age, just by looking at him Kevin could see why Jonathan had respect for this man. But his words were rather confusing. Maximo was a great warrior, and he had many apprentices with at least some skill, why did he need them to complete this task? Maximo talked about fate, but Kevin wasn't sure he believed in such a thing. Nonetheless, Jonathan had told him to come here and listen to Maximo, and listen he would.

"The last thing I remember was sitting at the gates with Ferro. We had just noticed a wagon coming over the hill. And then all of a sudden we were attacked by a horde of warriors yelling something about a prophecy. We held them off for a bit but then some big armored guy did something that wracked me with pain and I passed out. When I woke up I was here"

"I'm still kind of confused about what's going on, but if it will help me get some answers then I will go to this cave as well."

"Oh, and can you tell me about this ring? My old teacher, Jonathan Chainslayer, gave it to me before I left. He said that you would be able to tell me what it does."


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 14, 2004)

Darius shakes Maximo's hand, and gives Ferro a concerned stare, and replies
"The last thing I saw was when Sparrow and I were walking towards Springside, a wave of warriors attacked us screaming that the prophecy will not be finished. After we fought most of them off, a man with a warhammer that had inscriptions on it said we would all die."  Darius pauses a moment then says  "But as you said "the world's fate may lie in our hands", how the hell are we supposed to just roll along with that? I'll retrieve the spheres, but if those don't unlock answers to us having to save the world, then I don't know what'll happen."


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 14, 2004)

Nedander nods his head in agreement as the others tell the tale. "That's how I remember it, too. If retrieving the spheres will get me some answers, then count me in."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 15, 2004)

Gray Sparrow bows to Maximo, "It was as the other describe, we were attacked by many soliders and then felled by some sort of magic. If our task is to retrieve this sphere, I will do it, Master Maximo."


----------



## Krug (Jul 15, 2004)

Nyela chimes in quickly, "As what they said," she says.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 17, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "Oh, and can you tell me about this ring? My old teacher, Jonathan Chainslayer, gave it to me before I left. He said that you would be able to tell me what it does."



Maximo listens to each of you without inerupting.  His patience and resolve shows and when he takes in your words, he pauses, as if summarizing everything before talking.  *"The ring you have was your fathers.  It helped him a few times and may prove to aid you as well.  I believe he named it Quick Strike, for it aided him in his movement.  And I see by your choice of weapon that it will come in handy."*  He hands back the ring and turns toward the others.

*"As for the rest, I am sure that each of you has been given a family heirloom.  Keep those safe, for each of them is special.  You all are a little hesitant about this feat thatI ask of you, but your trust must not falter.  Now go and return soon.  Upon your return, I will tell you everything."*  He turns to Ferro and then seems to realize something.

*"Stop by the last door on your left, as you may pick up some rations for the day.  When you head out of the academy, take a right and follow the creek out of town.  cross the bridge near the southern border of town and out through the rear gates.  COntinue this path and you will find the cave in about an hour, near the edge of the south forest.  And may the gods watch over you."*  He turns to Ferro and begins opening some scrolls and parchment.  They start pouring through these old writings as if looking for something.  You are left to leave.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Assuming you leave:

You head out of the study, and stop by the last door on the right.  It appears that it is a dining area, with a long centered table and a cooking area in the rear.  The woman that tended to you during the night is here as well.  *"Come on, go ahead and take your food and be on your way to your daily studies."*  She points towards the table, where there are small bags layed out.  She doesn't look up and continues to go about her business of cooking.  It appears that she is used to the students coming in and getting their food and leaving.  Inside the bags are enough dried fruits, cheese and bread for a quick meal.  Taking your rations, you leave out the door and walk towards the front of the academy.  As you enter this area, you see more students and some trainers sparring with many different weapons.  The difference here is that these weapons are not the wooden duplicates.  And all weaponry is used, as there are racks lining the walls with various types.  The students see you enter and sort of pause, not recognizing you.  The trainers, spotting this shout, *"Back to work!"* Following it up with a strike with their weapon.  The students react and block the strike, and continue their business.  The main gate is a huge double wide door and outside, you see the creek to the south.

This side of town must be the furthest east of Springside you can go, for the mountains loom very close, and the fortified wall that surrounds this town is all there is to your left.  You can see houses, a nearby church, and kids running around near the creek.  The town is in full swing and seems oblivious to your presence.

As you head south, you find that the creek has the bridge mentioned earlier and as you cross it, you notice that there is somewhat of a little island on the other side, cut off from the rest of the town.  You spy one larger house in the center, and a bunch of smaller ones to the sides.  The trees here are a little different than the rest, and seem to be much bigger.  The center house, which you have to walk by, has a fenced in yard, and a few animals running around the yard.  You spy a few goats, a few chickens, a horse and then the two dogs.  They run at you and start their barking.  They stop at the fence, growling at you.  Nobody seems to be home, for the curtains in the windows do not stir at all.  

The path you follow leads southward, to a gate.  It is a smaller gate, and only one guard is there.  As you near, he stands from his sitting position and watches you closely.  *"Maximo said that there would be a group of new students arriving.  Said to let you go about your business also.  All I am saying is keep your nose clean, or a night in the cells will clear that up."  *He is a medium sized guard, with Studded Leather armour, a spear and longsword as weapons.  

Outside of the town, you can see that the southern edge of the area is more of a grassy plain.  The creek continues on its trek, etching out the edge of the mountains on its path.  You can see foilage in various areas, but the grass is at least waist high for humans.  You can see that to your right, (West), there are a few areas for farming, and workers in full motion with their daily farmwork.

Continuing on your way, you head south, following the creek until you see the forest that was mentioned nearing.  As you close in, you begin your search for the cave entrance at the foot of the mountains.  

After a few minutes of looking around, you all decide it best to split up to make it go quicker.  Nyela is searching a small area, when she hears the scutter of a small mouse.  It darts past her, and disappears.  Gray Sparrow, searching near her, spies the mouse disappear behind a large boulder.  Behind this boulder, she sees that there is an entrance.  It must be the cave that they were here to find.  The others, seeing her interest in the boulder, all gather around and see that they have found the cave, and now must continue on.

OOC - Seems as though I still left it open for Belvar to continue.  If not, then he disappears by next update.  If there is anything you all wanted to talk about while walking to the cave, go ahead and play that out.  If any other actions would like to be done, just let me know and I can ammend this posting to include it.  And now for your first adventure...Sorry to keep you guys waiting so long.


----------



## Krug (Jul 18, 2004)

"Ooh poor mouse... hmm what's this," says Nyela as she sees the mouse disappear. On seeing the cave Nyela gulps. "So do we go in? Who's... who's first?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 18, 2004)

As they travel along Kevin holds his ring between two fingers and peers intently at it.

"Interesting, so it's called quick strike. I've never had a magic ring before, I wonder how it works? From the way Maximo was talking I'll get a chance to find out soon enough."

Kevin slips the ring on to his finger and hurries to catch up with the others. Once they find the cave Kevin unwraps his chain and holds it at the ready.

"I'll go first if no one else wants to."


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 18, 2004)

Nedander draws his sword, lights his lantern, and says "After you," with a wave of his hand.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 18, 2004)

Darius draws his sword quickly from it's sheathe, making a "shing" sound, and puts the sword in his right hand, then extends both arms, and says "Well, I guess we're here. I'll go along with Kevin here." OOC: Makes a move silently check into the cave.


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2004)

Nyela follows behind, making as little sound as possible. Her eyes will go all over the place, inspecting the area.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2004)

Gray Sparrow looks at the cave entrance behind the boulder. " I can see very well the dark. Oh, I my name is Gray Sparrow by the way." She says with a amused grin.


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2004)

"Oh and I'm Nyela," says the halfling. "Pleased to meet you Gray Sparrow. That is a pretty name," she continues.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2004)

Please to meet you Nyela. Gray Sparrow? Pretty? I don't know about that. My teachers gave me that name because I had gray colored eyes and I flitted about like a crazy little bird.

Gray Sparrow is a brown haired young half elf girl of about 18 years of age. She has blue gray eyes and a heart shaped face with a small pug nose. Her body is lean and strong looking.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 20, 2004)

OOC - Need marching order.  From what I could tell, it was Kevin first, with Darius by him.  Nyela said she follows, so I am putting her next, with Nedander.  Gray Sparrow last.  If you want to change this, let me know.  Otherwise I will use this order unless you specifically tell me to change it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Peering into the entrance, Gray Sparrows eyes adjust quickly.  She sees that the path is wide enough for two people to walk side by side, and appears to end about 30 feet down the tunnel.  

As Nedander lights his lantern, the flame flickers for a few seconds, before gathering strength.  The hallway lights up and the lights dance off of the walls.  With Kevin heading in first, he sees the end of the tunnel, and sees that there is also a door to the left, and that the tunnel veers off to the right as well.  Darius keeps his sword at the ready, waiting for a chance to use it.  

Nedander follows the two fighters types, letting them make their way into the cave.  His lantern is held at a height so that all can see in front.  The movements of the two in front of him make shadows dance around as well.  The walls are mainly of rock, and some patches of dirt.  The floor is dirt as well, but not as loose as would be expected.

Nyela, with eyes wide and darting around to every nook and cranny, finds that this indeed is a sight to behold.  The shadows sometimes change into menacing formations, but then again, they are just shadows.  As she nears the end of the tunnel, she spies the door to the left.  

Darius and Kevin see that the door is wooden, and opens inward, as the hinges are not present on this side.  The door also looks old and rotted, for the lower corner is rotted away and is large enough for a small creature to fit through with some persistence.  Peering to the right, where the tunnel veers off, you can make out that it continues for another 20 or so feet before turning to the left.

Nyela:


Spoiler



As you peer around cautiously, your astute ears pick up something definately different.  You see that the tunnel wall directly facing the entrance has a set of odd looking holes facing the group.  While staring at them, you can make out a faint sound.  Almost as if a scuttering sound.  As you try to listen closer, you trip on something on the ground, making you lose your balance and almost fall.  Reactively, you catch yourself and prevent a little bruising.  To your dismay, the sound has stopped suddenly.  Not sure if it is coming from behind the door to the left, you can only guess.


 
Everyone else:

You have just walked into the cave and are at the junction, seemingly deciding which way to go when you see that the curious Halfling seems intent on something on the wall.  As you watch her stare, and then see her ears twitch to some unheard sound, you can only guess what is happening.  Then, as she starts backing away from the wall to listen to whatever she is hearing, her foot trips over something and she almost falls.  As she catches herself, you can only imagine that if anyone were close by, they are sure to know someone else is close.


----------



## Krug (Jul 20, 2004)

Nyela says softly, "I saw something.. ahead. There were holes in the wall... now it's gone."

Nyela looks up. She thinks whatever it was has climbed up the walls. She draws her sword, worrying the hilt with her thumb. She tries to concentrate on listening and seeing where the creatures(?) might have gone.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 21, 2004)

Kevin steps over to Nyela and offers her a hand up. He too peers into the darkness but he doubts his eyes are as good as hers.

"I say we see what's behind this door first before going after whatever you saw. If there is something behind there I don't want it between us and the way out. But someone should keep an eye out for the corridor too."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2004)

"I will watch the corner." says Gray Sparrow. "Nyela are you ok?"


----------



## Krug (Jul 22, 2004)

"I am alright," says Nyela, "but there is something up ahead or we have been noticed." She whispers.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2004)

BUMP

OOC - 
Waiting on Darius and Nedander's responses before proceeding.  They have not posted IC since the 18th.  Alternates willing to jump in if need be.  Please post IC at least once every 72 hours or you will be in jeopardy of losing your spot.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 26, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> BUMP
> 
> OOC -
> Waiting on Darius and Nedander's responses before proceeding.  They have not posted IC since the 18th.  Alternates willing to jump in if need be.  Please post IC at least once every 72 hours or you will be in jeopardy of losing your spot.




OOC - Sorry about that.

nedander states, "Let's go through the door." He also holds the lantern higher so that everyone can see.


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 26, 2004)

~~~OOC
~~~Ready and set to go... Posted on the other board, just awaiting your go ahead.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 27, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> BUMP
> 
> OOC -
> Waiting on Darius and Nedander's responses before proceeding.  They have not posted IC since the 18th.  Alternates willing to jump in if need be.  Please post IC at least once every 72 hours or you will be in jeopardy of losing your spot.




OOC-Oops!

Darius brandishes his sword and says "I'll go through the door." Then admires the environment around him, loving the darkness.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

Opening the door, Darius finds that the hinges work pretty well for how old this door looks to be. The creaking sound it makes sends a shudder through most of you, knowing that the sound has now alerted anything or anyone near of your positions. Then the sound of a click and a hissing alerts Darius and Kevin, reactively causing them to crouch and expect an attack. With a sharp pain, Kevin feels the arrow slice through his leggings, embedding itself into his leg. (Trap Attack roll 19, hits for 3 damage)

As the Kevin walks in and is attacked, he quickly takes in his surroundings. The room that you find yourself looking into has a light cource coming from the left. The light dances alongside the walls, casting shadows and images while granting enough light to be able to see everything. Immediately to the right of the door, is the right hand wall, continuing for forty feet to the back. As Darius and Kevin enter first, they find that it was too late to react, as the sound of an arrow hissing in the air fills their ears. Then they see it. The sounds earlier must have given enough time for the Kobolds to quickly get behind some barrels and tables, which are now between you and them. You see their ling bullets fly towards you. Only two of them were ready, as the others were involved in something else. One bullet flies overhead, while the other glances aginst your collar bone, causing a little discomfort for Kevin. (Attack Rolls 16 and 10, One hits for 1 Damage)

Kevin - You are standing inside the doorway, blocking most of the others a clear view of what is happening. You can spot 5 Kobolds all behind furniture, while one of them is messing with a chain in the far corner. (Rolled 17 for Spot check) You see that the chain is around the neck of a very large weasel, glaring at you. The Kobolds seem to be yapping at the one with the chain, who is working on what appears to be a locking mechanism.

Darius - You can see the Kevin is being attacked, but can only see a few barrels near the far end of the room, with some creatures behind them. Then you realize from the yapping that they are Kobolds. Nasty little creatures that despise most beings. (Spot Roll 17)

Gray Sparrow - Watching the right pathway while the others investigate the door, you hear Kevin as he reacts to being hit by the arrow. You turn in time to see a stone bounce off the wall above his head, making a small spark.

Nyela - From your position, directly behind Kevin and Darius, you can barely make out what is going on, as you see the familiar sight of bullets fly at Kevin. Then the yapping gets your attention, as you realize that Kobolds must be in the room. You are able to spot the same scene as Darius, with the Kobolds directly on the opposite side, behind some barrels. (Spot Roll 16)

Nedander - Your lantern gives some help to the others, as they can see part of what is transpiring. You are to the left of the door, as Kevin is inside, and Darius is in the doorway. The sounds of battle are a little unaccustomed to your ears, as the yapping distracts you for a split second. Your tales tell of Kobolds and now you must face them.

OOC - End of surprise round. I am working on the map right now. Please halt on postings until I get the map uploaded. Your positions are marked with your initials, save for Nedander who does not list a last name. Kobolds are listed with K's and the Dire Weasel is DW. Objects are as they appear, from what you have spotted at least....



Alternates and new Characters, please hold tight, as I am working on your intro....and character sheets.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 27, 2004)

Kevin grimaces in pain from the feel of the dart in his leg and grimaces again at the arrow that hit his shoulder.

"That hurt you little buggers!"

Kevin dashes into the room and moves up to one of the barrels between him and a Kobold. Spinning around he unleashes his chain and sends it flying at the Kobold opposite him.

OOC:
Moving to position C5 and attacking the Kobold at position A5

8 Hp
18 AC

Attack +6-cover, 2d4+3/x2


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2004)

Gray Sparrow seeing the attack will wait for the door way to clear and move into the room. Sizing up the situation she will move long the left hand wall and move next to the kobold on the far left.

OOC: Will do a full move to F1 once the way is open. If it is still blocked she will use her tumble skill to move past.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

PLEASE CHECK OOC THREAD FOR UPDATES!!!

Initiatives are as follows:
Nyela - 24
Kevin - 21
Dire Weasel - 18
Darius - 11
Gray Sparrow - 7
Nedander - 5
Kobolds - 5

You can post actions in the frame of 'if' and 'then', to cover actions that others may alter, since they may go first. Please post alternatives to your actions, as others may affect your results. In other words, if Kevin and Darius stated they charged a certain Kobold, but Kevin killed it, Darius would then be left without an appropriate action. If he stated, "If KoboldY is killed, then I will attack KoboldX."

Simple enough? Well, let the battle continue....

GAME ON!!!


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2004)

Nyela moves to B6 and attacks the kobold at A5 with her shortsword. "Oh no... nasty things!" She'll wait for those blocking her to move, delaying her move if necessary. If the kobold at that spot is slain, she sheates her sword and takes out her sling instead.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 28, 2004)

Nedander will start to sing (Inspire Courage, +1 to saves against charm/fear, attack,
and damage rolls) and then put down his lantern. If he can still move, he will move
into the doorway (H6) to survey the scene.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jul 29, 2004)

Darius takes in his surroundings and says "Looks like we got company. Unfortunately, they won't be staying long."  And with that, Darius yells a fiercesome(?) battlecry, and charges to A6, to attack the kobold that is at A5.

Attack: +5 (+3 normal, +2 charge), 2d6+3, 19-20 x2, unless the song affects me, then it is +6, 2d6+4.

OOC: I will be on vacation from the 30th (morning)-Aug. 1st (night).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2004)

With their continued yapping, the party surges forward, intent on dispatching these creatures quickly.

Nyela, not being able to do much at her current position, anxiously awaits the rest to clear her a path into the room.  Her sword at the ready, she darts her eyes back and forth, waiting for the opportune moment.

Kevin, angered by the sudden pain he now feels, quickly moves across on e of the barrels, while spinning his chain above his head.  Seeing the eyes of the enemy, he spies their cowering stature, and reaches out with his chain, intent on striking the one that caused him harm.  As the Kobold in K5 tries to feverishly brandish his shortspear, your chain slice across his collar bone, severing much of the meat that holds his head up.  With the splattering of his blood against the wall, he falls, dying.  The other Kobolds, seeing this act turn to you and begin yapping at you even louder, pointing and turning to the Kobold in K3.  (Rolled 19, Damage 9)

As Darius moves in and Kevin takes care of one of the attackers, they both see the glimpse of the evil looking weasel, who seems to be chained at the moment.  The Kobold in K3 also seems to be larger than the rest, and somewhat in charge of this bunch, dressed in studded leather and he is also fumbling with the chain, trying to release the creature.  The weasel snarls at the group, eyeing the two warriors as they enter.  It seems as though it has thoughts of its hunger being quenched by your flesh.

Darius, releasing a cry of war, charges behind Kevin, keeping his eye on the chain spinning above Kevins head.  Moving to the far corner of the room, he finds that he is too late to attack the Kobold, as Kevin has struck him down.  Seeing this, he turns his atention to the surrounding area, spying another Kobold in the far corner, out of their line of sight from the door in G1.

Nyela, seeing that the Kobold she could see is downed, decides to sheathe her sword, and ready her sling.

Nedander, feeling his heart jump at the first battle, begins to sing of past warriors, filling the ears of his friends with hope and determination.  (Inspire Courage, +1 to saves against charm/fear, attack, and damage rolls)  He then places the lantern on the ground, and takes a 5 step move into the doorway to survey the scene inside.

Gray Sparrow does a doublemove to H2, before seeing that she is face to face with a Kobold loading his sling in G1.  He is startled at first, but then growls at you menacingly, licking his teeth with a wicked tongue.  

Now that most of you are inside, the Kobolds begin their yapping and follow with attacks of their own.  The Kobold in K4 sees his fellow companion sliced down by Kevin, and snarls, loading his sling once more.  As Darius enters, his attention is turned towards him but back towards the killer of his friend, as the bullet flies out at Kevin but glancing off the barrel in front of him instead.  The Kobold in K3 sees the fallen warrior, and decides that he should switch weapons, drawing his shortspear out and readies it for the next person.

The Leader Kobold turns his attention to the fallen warrior, glances around the room, and then you think you see a grin.  From what happens next, you certainly think it must have been, for the chain holding back the Dire Weasel is suddenly heard falling, as the creature snarls and growls, shaking first before moving to C4 to attack Kevin.  Seeing the creature take notice of him, Kevin reacts instinctively managing to keep it at bay, while the fangs try to tear his flesh from him.

The leader follows up on his actions by trying to grab a crossbow he had strapped to his back, and begins loading it while the Kobold in E1 loads a sling and lets the bullet fly through the air, aimed at Nedander in the doorway.  Seemingly too cowering from the rush of the enemies, the bullet bounces harmlessly off the door, splintering it a little.  The last enemy Kobold, in G1 had a sling, but since Gray Sparrow moved into the square threatening it, it suddenly drops the sling, and tries to grab fo his spear. Immediately siezing the opportunity, Gray Sparrow reacts, striking out with a wuick blow to the unsuspecting enemy.  Her teachings have taught her where to strike, as her fist crushes the Kobolds throat, and it falls, while clutching its throat and dying.  (Attack Roll 18, Damage 8)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Initiatives and HP:
Nyela - 7/7
Kevin - 8/12
Dire Weasel - Unhurt and Hungry
Darius - 4/4
Gray Sparrow - 9/9
Nedander - 7/7
Kobold Leader - Unhurt
Kobolds - 2 dying, 3 unhurt

OOC - Darius, I moved you to A6 where you stated, but no action, as there is nothing to threaten.  Kevin is at C5, Nedander at H6, Nyela did not move, and Gray Sparrow went to H2.  Kobolds left are in A4, A3, B3, and E1.  The Dire Weasel is in C4, as it is a medium creature, I placed it in one square.  No AOO from Kevin as the weasel moved from B3 to C4.

Stay tuned for the intro of the other characters VERY SOON.  Sorry, but work has me pretty busy!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2004)

*The Defenders*

WYSIWYG, Hesseroph, and Temujin:

With your continued studies, you begin the day with breakfast, and then it is straight to your first class.  The sparring that ensues comes as a common action in your days since you have been here at the academy.  With your favored weapon, you have become agile enough to be confident that you may show athe trainers a little show of worthiness.

As you are in you various areas around the academy grounds, you spy a few newcomers heading from Maximo's study, and out the front doors.  They do not seems familiar to you, even though you are used to the fact that many come here to learn, but few stay due to the rigorous teachings.  You are each in the front training area, where the main doors are and while peerin gat the astrangers, the words of your trainers to get back to your teachings brings you back to your current situation; sparring and making sure that the other student you are facing doesn't take advantage of your interest in this new group.

The sparring continues for a few minutes before you hear the front doors being opened wildly by someone looking a bit frantic.  The man runs into the square, and one of the trainers known as Baylen strides over to the man.  You can not hear what is being said, but the man is then escorted to the rear of the academy, probably heading to talk with Maximo, while you are left to continue.

After another 15 minutes of intense attacking and defending, your muscles ache from the continued effects of parrying, blocking, striking and other sorts of combat maneuvers.  Then you hear the whistle to halt.  As you turn to look, you see that Maximo is standing at one of the doors that leads to the rear of the academy, speaking with Baylen.  Then Baylen turns his attention to the group of students, nods his head, and Maximo takes his leave.  As you stand there, awaiting the orders from Baylen to continue, he simply walks over to the group, studying it carefully, and then says, "Maximo has requested that you be given the rest of the day to rest.  Tomorrow, you will continue yourongoing studies, but for this day, you can rest.  The city is open for those wanting to go to the market, or visit any of the townsfolk.  But remember:  You represent the academy, and Maximo at that.  Do not disappoint him or the academy.  Expulsion will be your punishment." 

The students, overjoyed by this fateful event, are all grinning and smiling by now, and some even run off to do whatever their haearts would like.  As the students make for their various places that they want to go, you spy Baylen point you out and motion you over.  Mule, Jean and Mugen are the only three that he motions over, waiting for most of the students to take their leave before speaking quietly to you.

"It seems that you may have a special task at hand.  Maximo has requested that I send some students to his study, to learn of a task that needs to be done.  You three have indeed shown promise, and he would like to speak with you.  Please follow me to his study, as he will be waiting.  And do not speak of this to any of the other students."  With that, he walks away, towards the rear of the academy, waiting for you to follow.  You know that to question the trainers is not wise, and reluctantly follow.

Once you head to the rear, you see students running in and out of their rooms, some changing clothes to other less combat oriented gear, while others merely try to take a quick advantage to this and leave with what they were wearing earlier.  They are oblivious to your presence and you make your way to the rear doors quickly.  As you enter, you see the man that had ran into the academy frantically standing there next to Maximo, glancing at you, and then behind you.  He turns to Maximo, "Only three?  Did you not hear what I said earlier?" 

With a tquick glance, the tall stature of Maximo looks at the man, and he suddenly quietens himself.  "These are students of the academy.  They have trained here enough to be able to fend for themselves.  You came to me for help, remember?  Do not question my faith, for I believe that Baylen has vouched for these three and they will not prove me wrong."

The man looks almost ashed at questioning Maximo, cowering slightly and sayin, "Yes, of course.  I meant no disrespect."

Turning to the three before him, he simply looks each of you over.  After a few seconds, which seem like minutes, he begins speaking.  "It seems as though there may be trouble brewing soon.  Mortimus here has informed me that a beast of some sorts has killed off a few sheep in a farm to the southeast.  It seems to have eaten much of what was there, as only the hides and bones are left.  A creature such as this is one that needs to be dealt with swiftly.  I could send a lot more students, but that would alert many of the townsfolk of our presence, and that is something I would not like at this time.  A few students should be enough to find out what is behind this killing and deal with it accordingly.  The farm is to the southeast, west of spring creek.  He says that the beasts tracks head towards the feet of the mountains in the east.  I see that there is not a tracker in your group, so I will take care of that.  The rest of you are to gather what gear you think you will need, and head to the farm.  It's owner, and Mortimus' employer, is named Darius.  He is a kind man, and he has asked for my help.  I can not go about dealing with every problem that I am asked to, but my students are trained well enough to deal with it.  Rest assured, your actions will be rewarded, yet will more than likely go unnoticed beyond these walls.  Do not speak of this to the other students.  Once you are ready, meet Baylen at the front gate.  He will provide you with a tracker and you may make your way to the farm.  Head south, walking by the creek, and after half an hour, head back west.  You should be able to see the farmstead if you look for it.  Darius will be expecting you and it should not take long at all.  The rest of the day, after you let me know the outcome, can be spent in town or wherever you like."

"Baylen, go and get Shilo, as he has a job to help with." Maximo says.

Baylen nods and heads out, while you are left to gather what provisions you need and meet at the front door.  Once you are all gathered, I will continue.  The kitchen area has packs of rations for free, if you would like to grab 2 at the most.  

Left standing there, you glance at the others, and must now gather what you need and meet at the front door.


----------



## Krug (Jul 30, 2004)

Nyela moves into the room and fires her sling at the Kobold leader. "Take that you... you nasty thing!"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 30, 2004)

Gray Sparrow gives out a shout and leaps over the fallen kobold at her feet. She moves up to the nearby Kobold and gives it a swift kick. 


OOC: Will Move to H1 and attack the Kobold at E1.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 30, 2004)

*Jean, Human Fighter*

Jean bows to Maximo, *"As you wish master Maximo," *  and departs for his room. He gathers his belongings and then heads for the kitchen to pick up the rations. He will fasten a saddle onto a light horse. He will probably be ready to depart within 15-20 minutes from the time of the meeting's conclussion. He wishes to finally prove himself to the academy.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 30, 2004)

OOC: Which kobold is the leader?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> OOC: Which kobold is the leader?



please address all Out of Character questions to the OOC thread.  The leader, as you can see from your position, seems to be the Kobold in K3, who just released the Dire Weasel.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 30, 2004)

Kevin dances nimbly out of the way of the weasels attack. Spinning his chain over his head he brings it down hard on the weasel.

OOC:
attacking the weasel.

8Hp
18Ac

attack +7, 2d4+3/x2


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 30, 2004)

Nedander will wait to see what the enemies do before taking an action. If he comes
under attack, he will Dodge (feat) the first melee attacker to reach him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2004)

Kevin, not waiting to see the weasels reaction, strikes quickly at the creature, but as he strikes downward, the weasel moves at the last second, as the chain strikes the ground. The weasel bares its fangs at Kevin, now wanting to taste flesh.  (Rolled 8+6 Melee+1 Inspired=15 Miss)

Nyela, in the meanwhile moves into the room, picking out a spot near the center (G4) and lets loose her bullet.  Aiming for the larger kobold behind another, and also behind a barrel, it goes wide, striking the bottom of the barrel.  Perhaps another target would be best suited for her, as the leader seems to have plenty of cover.  (Rolled 9+6 Ranged Sling +1 Inspired-4 Cover=12 Miss)

The weasel sees a chance at Kevins miss to strike back and snaps at him, catching Kevins arm as he tries to swing the chain back into a momentum.  Without notice, the creature does not let loose its grip, as it remians attached to your off hand, biting down harder and harder.  The blood flows from your open wound, and you can feel its pulse in your body.  It doesn't seem to mind, and continues holding on.  (rolled 19+6= hit for latching onto your arm.  Next round, if still attached, the weasel will roll for Constitution damage to Kevin.)

The rest of the group watches the actions take place, having to decide their course of action before the kobolds retaliate.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Initiative left and HP
Darius 4/4
Gray Sparrow 9/9
Nedander 7/7
3 Kobolds and 1 Leader Unhurt


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 31, 2004)

*The Great Healer, Ghin*

Turning towards the man beside Maximo, Ghin beams a bright yet slightly menicing smile as he speaks with a dangious mirth. *"Worry not my little friend, three is more than enough under the ever glorious fist of Pelor!  Your beast shall be removed with the utmost swiftness!"* His hands find his hair, smile fading to a look of fierce pride, as his fingers straighten his short, ruffled mane.  With a deep and respectful bow to Maximo and his guest, he departs with the other two.

After gathering up his gear and being escorted to the city gates he turns two his other fellow taskmates. *"I have seen you about the training grounds yet I do not know your names good fellows. Allow me to be the first to introduce myself."*  The sound of smooth metal on metal can be heard shifting as Ghin thrusts a sturdy hand out to those before him, awaiting someone to be the first to grasp it. *"I am Ghin Coldstream of the monistary Sharynii dedicated to the Ever Exaulted Pelor, Lord of Sun and destroyer of Darkness!"* A wide grin splits his face as his stance shifts expecting. *"I will be having the names of my charges for this most blessed journey. And you are?" *


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 1, 2004)

*Jean Ash, Elven Kensai*

Jean grabs Ghin's arm firmly. "Jean Ash of Celene. I have seen you practice too. Glad to have you on my side."  
Jean turns towards the third man. "And you are?..."


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 3, 2004)

Darius says "Leaving so soon?" And with a sadistic twinkle in his eye, he moves to A5 to attack the kobold that be.

Attack: +4 (+3 Str, Bard song), 2d6+4 (+3 Str, Bard Song), 19-20 x2.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> Darius says "Leaving so soon?" And with a sadistic twinkle in his eye, he moves to A5 to attack the kobold that be.
> 
> Attack: +4 (+3 Str, Bard song), 2d6+4 (+3 Str, Bard Song), 19-20 x2.



Darius, intent on taking out these kobolds quickly moves into position, striking downwards at the unsuspecting Kobold.  As the Kobold glances upwards, the glint of the steel catches in its eyes, as the sword meets the kobold's collar, easily cleaving at least a foot into the kobold, blood gushing outwards as the kobolds body almost splits in two.  (Rolled 20, Crit Confirmed for 15 damage! Beyond DEAD!)

With the Kobold down, Darius' sword is stuck for a second, before he manages to pry it loose.

Meanwhile, Gray Sparrow jumps over the fallen kobold, and advance to the next kobold, kicking at it with her full force, connecting with the Kobolds head, as it falls down, not moving. (Rolled 15+3=18 HIT, 5 damage)

The kobolds, seemingly enraged by the deaths of their fellow warriors begin screaming at what must be the top of their lungs.  Brandishing their spears, they fight for their lives, attacking the party.  The Leader and the only other Kobold left look at each other, knowing that they are outnumbered and on the verge of their deaths.  With a quick glance at each other, the Leader seems to order the smaller one to do something that makes it cower.  Then, with a hiss, it runs past the smaller one, around the Dire Weasel attached to Kevins arm, and toward Nedander.  As it is reaching Nedander, it does not seem intent on stopping!  The smaller kobold follows as well, making a full break for the door.  It appears that they are trying to get out of here, trying to Overrun Nedander and make a break for it.  Will Nedander block their path, or let them by?

OOC - Nedander goes last, then Initiative order again, with Nyela, Kevin, Dire Weasel, Darius, Gray Sparrow, Kobolds, then Nedander...


----------



## Krug (Aug 4, 2004)

"We have to stop them! They could alert others!" shouts Nyela. She will use her sling to strike at the nearest Kobold. "Feed the weasel something! It is obviously hungry!" she shouts.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 4, 2004)

OOC-I need an update on where everyone is right now-including the kobolds and weasel. Sorry, I'm a little confused.

Darius licks his lips menacingly and yells "Join your fallen friends by falling to my blade!"

OOC-Darius moves to A4 and attacks the kobold.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> OOC-I need an update on where everyone is right now-including the kobolds and weasel. Sorry, I'm a little confused.
> 
> Darius licks his lips menacingly and yells "Join your fallen friends by falling to my blade!"
> 
> OOC-Darius moves to A4 and attacks the kobold.



As requested, upadated map. 
DA - Darius
Ny - Nyela
KH - Kevin
Ned - Nedander
GS - Gray Sparrow
KL - Kobold Leader
Kb - Kobold
DW - Dire Weasel
Bloodstains....use your imagination


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 4, 2004)

"Ow! Let go of my arm! Let go, let go, let go, let go."

Kevin obviously doesn't enjoy the feel of weasel teeth in his arm. After shaking his arm around does nothing but cause the teeth to sink in deeper, Kevin grabs his chain and begins whirling it around again. It's difficult to actually make the chain swing with a weasel hanging off of one arm but Jonathan Chainslayers star pupil somehow manages and once again brings the chain swinging down onto the weasel.

OOC:
Attacking the weasel

attack +7
damage 2d4+4


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 4, 2004)

OOC - Ignore my OOC thread post, went there before checking here. I think the
map answers my question.

Nedander takes a swing at the kobold leader, hoping, but not expecting to take him
down before he can get away.

(attack +2, 1d8+2 damage, 19-20/x2, I'm assuming my bardic music is still in effect)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Nedander takes a swing at the kobold leader, hoping, but not expecting to take him
> down before he can get away.
> (attack +2, 1d8+2 damage, 19-20/x2, I'm assuming my bardic music is still in effect)



Seeing the Kobolds near him, obviously intent on getting the hell out of here with their lives intact, Nedander takes a quick stab at the first one, who nimbly dodges the blow.  Nedander, now seeing the two kobolds trying to pass him wuickly strikes out, trying to hit one, but fails to connect with either, as their small frames move too quick for him.

They then meet Nedander, and try to move past him.  While the smaller one tries to duck past you, the leader takes a chance, jumping and diving for the doorway.  You stand in the way, but somehow, they both manage to plow past you, causing you to lose your footing and fall prone.  They continue down the hallway, both heading deeper into the cave.  They are only 10 feet away from the doorway and Nedander, and do not seem to be stopping.

(Rolled 5 and 6 for AOO and Regular Attack, for a total of 7 and 8, both missed.  Kobolds rolls for getting past you, with penalties were 12 and 11, while yours were 5 and 2 to block.  This random generator looks to be in favor of Kobolds right now.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2004)

As Jean Ash and Ghin wait for the other student, Baylen can be seen walking from the rear of the academy to meet you at the doors.

"I see that Mogen is not ready yet?  No matter, as you must head out quickly.  I will deal with him when he comes.  As for you two, the farm is as Maximo told you.  Head south, slong the creek for half an hour, and then look to you right, to the west.  The farm should be there, somwhere in that area with the owner waiting for your arrival.  Also, Maximo noticed that you were wihthout a true scout, and asked that Shilo assist you."  He turns, with a sharp and quick whistle, and turns back to you.  Suddenly, from the doorway to the traning grounds in the rear, you see something running towards you.  It is a dog.  The type of dog that you see before you is not one of the typical smaller dogs that you see around town, but a larger breed, with toned muscles and a short haired jet black coat.  It seems well mannered, as it runs up to Bayne and sits, waiting for something.  It does not seem to pay any attention to Jean and Ghin, silently sitting and panting.

"Shilo here is a rare breed of dog, and Maximo's personal pet.  He will assist you.  He has been a great help to Maximo, and knows when to react.  You should be able to command him without too much trouble.  His senses for tracking are great indeed, and once he has the scent of whatever monster is causing the trouble, he can surely lead you to it.  Take care of him, and may the gods watch over you."  He turns to Shilo and pats its head, "You take care of them Shilo.  Maximo's orders."

Baylen turns to walk to the rear, obviously intent on finding Mugen Sho and seeing what has kept him.  You are now to make your way to the south, towards the farm.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With a simple motion to follow, Shilo easily follows the two of you as you head for the southern gates.  You see a few people meandering the streets in the early morning and the sun is shining brightly, as you can see that it will be a hot day indeed.  You also see clouds to the east, over the mountain range, possibly heading this way.

The southern gates are open, with a single guard taking watch.  As you pass him, he seems to recognize you, letting you pass without even a notion of interest.  As you leave, the creek can be seen following the feet of the mountains to your left.  Continuing on your trek, you can see that this south side of Springside is vast, with forests in the distance, trees, brush, and all forms of small animals seen darting around.  You continue, walking for at least what seems to you to be half an hour when you start looking to the right, towards where you were told the farm would be.  Walking and glancing, Jean finally sees what appears to be a building in the distance, not too far off.  Shilo keeps quiet during this walk, and when the animals scitter around, you are sure he is going to bolt after them, but somehow keeps his resolve, staying close to you two, as ordered.  When he senses Jean looking to the west, he starts heading in that direction, pausing for a second, waiting for you two to follow.  Suddenly, his ears perk, as he turns to the south quickly, jerking his head and eyes, as if he is trying to see something.  He starts off towards the south, then hesitates, looking back at the two of you for what seems to be a command.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OOC - If you two want to do any actions/conversation/whatever during the walk, you can post it and I will update.  If not, then you are now looking at what appears to be the farm in question, needing to decide on heading there or seeing what Shilo is interested in.  Remember, Maximo's orders...


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 4, 2004)

*Jean Ash, Elven Kensai*

Jean strains his elven sight towards the south trying to discern what would grab Shilo's attention. "If there is something dangerous there Shilo, then take us there quickly." Jean is hoping that Shilo can understand him.


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 5, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: One stacked Mule!*

*During the trek towards the farm, Ghin attempts to make some idle chit-chat with his new companion Jean. Most of the banter from Ghin consists of semi-preachy convictions stemming from a fiercely overzealos nature. Though quite friendly, his end of the conversations begin to get tedious, tainted by a exceptionally strong fervor. Despite all of this though, he speaks of unquestionable loyalty and a power conviction for good. Many stories of self-sacrificing saints lace his conversational repertoite, often with great emphasis on the dedication to duty and sheer will power of the martyrs. There is also an attempt to befriend the canine through soft words, petting, and sharing a bit of his dry rations with him.*

*Arriving at the site Ghin notices the dogs motions and Jean's request. Readying his shield in his right hand and morningstar in the other he nods towards Jean. A powerful smile crosses his fair face.*

_"Well then, that didnt take long did it? Heh! Stay behind me friend as you should to dear dog. I'll flush it out..."_

*With that he begings to stride in confidently, alert and ready*

*#Unless anyone attempts to take the lead, Ghin strides in (full defense, 5 foot steps)#*


----------



## Temujin (Aug 5, 2004)

Mugen sprints down the building's corridors, trying to reach the gate.  _I'm already late._ he thinks as he turns a corner and arrives at the training area.  Looking up he spies Baylen walking away from the main gate while the others chosen can be seen walking away in the distance.

"Sorry I was late sir.  Had to braid my hair and gather my belongings."  Mugen states, giving his topknot a swift tug and brandishing the whistle his father gave him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2004)

Temujin said:
			
		

> Mugen sprints down the building's corridors, trying to reach the gate. _I'm already late._ he thinks as he turns a corner and arrives at the training area. Looking up he spies Baylen walking away from the main gate while the others chosen can be seen walking away in the distance.
> 
> "Sorry I was late sir. Had to braid my hair and gather my belongings." Mugen states, giving his topknot a swift tug and brandishing the whistle his father gave him.



Looking down at the man, Baylen simply shakes his head.  "The others are on their way south, catch up with them."  Nothing else to say, Baylen walk away.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2004)

Seeing the kobolds flee, Gray Sparrow darts after them. She tries to get in front of them to block their excape. 



OOC: Gray Sparrow will full move and try to tumble past the kobolds to get just infront of them.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 6, 2004)

Darius moves to A6 to prepare a charge on the kobold.

Darius licks his lips menacingly and yells "Join your dead friends by falling to my blade!" He moves his fingers to conjure the spell "True Strike", and his whole body begins pulsing with red energy.


----------



## Temujin (Aug 6, 2004)

Mugen sprints toward his erstwhile companions, his arms stretched out like a bird.  Zigzagging on the path, he slows down as he approaches the two.  His arms drop to his sides, and his gait becomes relaxed as he takes up position ten feet behind the two, starting whistling a random tune.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 7, 2004)

Nyela yells to the others to stop the fleeing Kobolds, but it is too late, as the run over Nedander, and he falls to the ground. She immediately moves towards the kobolds, hoping to get an attack on them, but with her movement, she was only able to load the sling, and not have enough time to attack. She is now outside of the doorway, between Nedander and the Kobolds.

Kevin, intent on getting this creature of of his arm strikes true, as the chain pierces the thick fur of the beast, making it loosen its grip for a second, and Kevin shakes the creature off. (Rolled 17, HIT, 10 damage causing it to lose its grip) You can see the huge gash in its side, and it seems to look about its area, and then up to Kevin, with gleaming eyes of pure black. Then it growls and jumps at Kevin, again trying to bite at him. (Rolled 19+6=25, hit, 5 Damage) Having tasted blood earlier, the creature is in a frenzy as it latches onto Kevin's arm again, biting down with what seems to be its last surge of strength.

Darius, intent on making sure the kobolds don't get too far, set himself up for a charge, moving to the corner of the room, and chanting a few familiar words that bring a quick surge of power to his fingertips. Moving into the corner again, he notices a small hole in the wall, too small for kobolds, but larger than a rats hole.

Gray Sparrow, having dealt enough damage to the kobolds in her area, runs after the kobolds, nimbly jumping over Nedander, dodging around Nyela, and as she nears the Kobolds, they see her and strike out to her. Somehow, the gods must be watching , as she stumbles on the same object that Nyela tripped over, while the smaller kobold strikes at her, managing a glancing blow, which she absorbs easily. As she keeps her footing, her momentum lunges her forward, not entirely on her own accord, as she rolls past the leader kobold. he sees his opportunity, and strikes with his spear, but only manages to tear into her garments, exposing her skin on her side. (With running, you took a -10 to all tumble checks. You failed both checks, and therfor granted AOO's from the Kobolds, which each took one. Unfortunately, they rolled poorly, 5 and 2, so you therfor managed to make it to block the kobolds retreat.

The kobolds, obviously enraged by the cutoff of their path, decide to strike at the girls, since that is all that they can see. The leader takes a 5 step move, into the corridor that you know not where it leads, and the other smaller kobold moves into the square that the leader was in, causing Gray Sparrow to be cut off from the rest! They seem to be too much in a frantic state, as both of their attacks are wildly swung, and they can not connect. 

Nedander spends his move action trying to catch his footing, and now needs to decide what action he will take. Help Kevin with the Dire Weasel intent on taking some life out of Kevin, or help Gray Sparrow, as she seems to be cut off from the rest of the group?

OOC - Good job guys and gals? Hope you are enjoying things! BTW, Kevin did not incur the damage from last round, but since it was my overlook, I am letting it slide...since he has enough to handle right now.

Initiatives
H6 Nedander 7/7
I6 Nyela 7/7
C5 Kevin 3/12
C4 Dire Weasel Very Hurt
A6 Darius 4/4
M6 Gray Sparrow 9/9
M5 Kobold Leader Unhurt
L6 Small Kobold Unhurt


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 7, 2004)

As Shilo looks to the south, keeping his eyes fixed, Jean and Ghin decide to investigate, causing Ghin to boldly walk southwards, slowly and deliberately. After about two steps, he hears whistling behind him, as Mugen catches up to them. Shilo also turns back, not paying much attention to Mugen, as he quickly turns back to the south, watching carefully. As Ghin advances, Shilo advances as well, with Jean close behind. You are walking towards a small grove of trees, with dense foilage and brush growing wildly about the area. You do not hear anything that would tell of any creatures about, and then you notice it. You do not hear anything! The birds are nowhere to be heard, and the wind is the only thing that makes any noise, besides the constant tune that Mugen was whistling. 

Shilo becomes very still, and starts a low growl. Something in that grove seems to be getting Shilo on edge. Continuing forward, with bold steps, Ghin nears the brush, when he stops suddenly. He can hear the sounds of a creature gnawing at something. The sickening snaps of what appears to be bones and the meat torn off of whatever is in there meets Ghin's ears, and apparently Shilo's. The sunlight is not strong enough to break into the foilage and grove of tightly formed trees, but with a few glints of sunlight, you peer into the foilage, trying to find out what is in there. The sounds continue, oblivious that it is being sought out. 

The grove of trees has over ten thick solid trees, of a height of up to 40 feet for the tallest. The branches fan out, making a natural canopy for whatever is underneath. The foilage is thick brush, mostly grass, but some bushes as well. The total grove seems to be about 50 feet wide where you are peering into, and deepens to about 60 feet back. The mountains are about another 60 feet to your left. To the right of the grove, you can make out the farmstead, with its fence not too far off. Probably at least 300 feet.

OOC - OK, lets try this out. Ghin walked forward, slowly to the edge of a grove, and is now peering in. The grove appears to be only a few solid trees, but with rough foilage around it. Shilo is right by you, not growling anymore, but just waiting for a command. Jean would be 10 feet behind, and Mugen, can declare his actions as you two moved forward. Once you are all caught up on your actions, we can proceed.


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2004)

Nyela fires her sling at the kobold leader. "Get away from her!"

_Yeap, enjoying it! _


----------



## Temujin (Aug 7, 2004)

Drawing nearer to the grove, Mugen quiets.  "We could flush it out."  He suggests quietly, motioning to Shilo.  "The dog is fast.  At the very least, we might get an idea of what we're facing."  He stops, glancing ahead at Ghin as he nears the grove.  "Or we could just piss it off.  I have a signal whistle, and Ghin looks mighty tasty."  He whispers, a poor atempt at humor in the situation.

[ooc:  Mugen is going to wait.  He'll ready an attack if the thing comes out of the grove, but other than that, he's waiting uneasily.]


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 7, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Nedander spends his move action trying to catch his footing, and now needs to decide what action he will take. Help Kevin with the Dire Weasel intent on taking some life out of Kevin, or help Gray Sparrow, as she seems to be cut off from the rest of the group?




Nedander tries to recover from being made a fool of by the fleeing kobolds.

OOC - not much I can do since I used my move action to get up.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 7, 2004)

Question: Is the Dire Weasel 5x5, and on C4, and what are the brown things on B4 and B5?

"Bow down to my might, fools."  
Darius then moves to B4, unless that triggers an attack of opportunity, then he will move to K5, that way if the kobold moves at all, he will trigger an attack of opportunity, unless he "withdraws" or takes a 5 ft. step.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 8, 2004)

Kevin's arm is a ragged mess and the arrow and dart that hit him earlier are slowing him as well. Despite this, Kevin somehow finds the strength to once again swing his chain around and once again lash out at the similarly torn up weasel. He coughs up some blood and looks over to where the others are.

"I coud use a little help here."

OOC:
Attack the weasel once again

attack +7
damage 2d4+4


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 8, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Kevin's arm is a ragged mess and the arrow and dart that hit him earlier are slowing him as well. Despite this, Kevin somehow finds the strength to once again swing his chain around and once again lash out at the similarly torn up weasel. He coughs up some blood and looks over to where the others are.
> 
> "I coud use a little help here."
> 
> ...




Darius yells "Kevin! Our only chance to take down that weasel is if we face him as a group. It doesn't do us any good if our main fighter gets killed here! Now withdraw!" Darius motions his hands to suggest Kevin to move to J2, or somewhere around there.

OOC:Withdraw means you must move double your speed, without triggering an attack of opportunity, just in case anybody doesn't know.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 8, 2004)

*Jean Ash*

Jean whispers: "I suggest we go in from different sides and surround it. I'll go from the north, Mugen from the south, Ghin and Shilo come straight at it from the west. Shall we go in now?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Nedander tries to recover from being made a fool of by the fleeing kobolds.
> 
> OOC - not much I can do since I used my move action to get up.



Nedander could trade in his his standard action for a move action.  You can always trade in the standard action for a move action, just not trade in a move for a standard...get it?  Leaving the update to the battle in the cave until you post your move action.  Due to the fact that you could GREATLY influence the outcome by taking your move action....

Darius looks at the area, and knows that the barrels and the turned over tables are in his way, but he knows that he could manage to go beyond the kobolds, and get into a position to possibly flank the dire weasel, intent on hurting your friend.

(B4, and B5 are occupied by barrels.  C2 and C3 is the overturned table.  You could get to B3 and not provoke an AOO to attack the Dire Weasel....)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 9, 2004)

"It's kind of hard to withdraw when the weasel is stuck to my arm!"

OOC: The weasel has latched on to Kevin. Withdrawing wouldn't make a difference right now.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 9, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Nedander could trade in his his standard action for a move action.  You can always trade in the standard action for a move action, just not trade in a move for a standard...get it?  Leaving the update to the battle in the cave until you post your move action.  Due to the fact that you could GREATLY influence the outcome by taking your move action....




OOC - Somehow my group must have missed this rule. Don't think I remember
it ever being used.

Nedander will move to L5 using dodge on the normal kobold and hoping his
mobility will enable him to avoid any swipes the kobold may make.


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 9, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: One mean Motha'!*

*Ghin turns his head slightly towards Mugen while keeping his eyes firmly set to the grove before him. A broad smile cracks his serious face.*

_"Heh! Late to the party, quick with the wit, eh Mugen? Though I would be most delicious if I do say so myself."_

*He chuckles softly, body ridged and tense. With a simple nod to Jean he continues."

_"I agree with both of your plans. I'll advance from here and flush it out with this fine animal with me. You two enter from the eastern face. Training has shown me that opponents shown no escape often fight with the strength of three. Let us show it compassion and advance slowly. You two to the other side quickly, I'm going to enter on the count of 30."_

*With this Ghin begins his slow and deliberate countdown, readying his advance*

*#As long as there are no complaints and Jean and Mugen are all set I'll advance (5 foot steps, Full Defense) into the grove with weapons drawn and shield in hand. I'm also assuming the dog will sit on my right side as I enter.#*


----------



## Temujin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mugen nods, and heads begins to round the grove, counting down from thirty in his head.

[ooc: mugen moves round to the side of the grove and waits for the count to get low before he begins to enter.]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 9, 2004)

Temujin said:
			
		

> Mugen nods, and heads begins to round the grove, counting down from thirty in his head.
> 
> [ooc: mugen moves round to the side of the grove and waits for the count to get low before he begins to enter.]



Same for Jean


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2004)

As Mugen and Jean agree to head to the other side of the grove, they both suddenly realize that the noises have stopped while they traversed to the other side.  Once they get into position, they are up to 20, and only have 10 more to go.

Ghin, holding his position counts to 30, and when he gets to 15, Shilo begins a low growl, but increasing in volume steadily.  There is DEFINATELY something in there that he doesn't like.  Holding back your urge to jump in there, you wait patiently, 14..., 13..., 12..., 11..., 10...  and it is just as you get to 9 that you hear it.  The sounds of branches breaking, snapping with a sound that warns of a large beast running, not walking, as the sounds are quick and sparatic.  

Jean and Mugen, also hear the sounds, but further off than Ghin.  Shilo, readies his body, crouching and starts his fierce barking, a deep menacing bark, that is immediately answered with an enormous growl from the creature within.  By this time, it is down to 1, and you start moving in.  After a few steps, Jean and Mugen see that the trees continue, and then clear out to show an small ridge about 10 feet high overlooking the grove below.  

Ghin, moving slowly in, Shilo charges forward, not waiting on you.  The brush breaks easily for him to pass, and then you hear the imminent meeting of the two beasts.  A loud growling roar is heard, that must be the beast within.  Shilo can be heard barking, snapping and growling.  Everyone moves forward, but as you get into the clearing, you all hear a slight yelp.  

Getting to the clearing, you all arrive near the same time.  Mugen and Jean manage to spot something large and dark colored rush towards them, and then disappear beneath them.  Ghin arrives to see that Shilo is hurt, obviously the creature that did this must be a large beast, to have easily damaged such a brute of a dog as Shilo is.  Shilo is bleeding, but not stopping, as he continues his barking.  Ghin gets to Shilo, and sees the others as well above the ridge.  But what he also sees is that the ridge has a hole going into it.  He beliieves he sees something moving in there, and the growling from within verifies that this is where the creature is.

Jean and Mugen, you barely see the creature, and notice that is not a very large beast, but looks menacing.  It is dark colored, and covered in fur.  You can only glimpse it as it runs into the leadge underneath you.  Shilo is taking a stance, barking wildly at the creature.

The hole is about 5 foot wide, and provides a dark recess, which you can not see how far the hole goes.  Quickly glancing around, you see that the creature indeed was gnawing at an animal, that you discern by the fur and whats left to be a sheep.  Blood, bones and fur litter the immediate area, as you surely must have stumbled upon the beast while it was feeding.

Shilo stand 10 feet back from the hole, with Ghin immediately behind him.  Jean and Mugen are atop the ridge that the hole burrows into.  They could make it to either side of the hole if they moved 15 feet.  It looks is if the creature is intent on staying put, but growling loudly as Shilo approaches.


----------



## Temujin (Aug 9, 2004)

"I don't believe there are any other exits to this den, if that is what it is."  States Mugen, glancing down into the hole.  Kneeling down to rest on the balls of his feet, he continues speaking.  "Why don't you guys guard the hole, while I attempt to start a fire, and smoke it out."

"Or we could hold it at bay long enough to try and block the entrance with pikes, or wall it up or such, but I don't really have the patience for that.  That is, unless you want to go in after him..."

[ooc: Mugen will try to look behind the area for other holes in the den.]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 10, 2004)

"Hmmm, the puppy is shy." Jean gets down towards the entrance of this cave by Shilo and Ghin. "How about some fire to lighten his mood hey?" "You flush him out, we'll be here to greet him."


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 10, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: Bringer of Light!*

*Ghin moves before the hole, peering in to get a better view. Relising its just a wee bit to dark for him he begins chanting, waving his hands over his shield.*

_"Licht kommen weiter! Pelor: Gott des Lichtes, bist mein Führer!"_

*With this his shield begins to glow boldly yet softly with a yellow shine. Readying it again in his hand he motions for the other two with a determend look on his face.*

_"I cannot allow this beast to fall should it be just that: A simple Beast. I'm going in to view this creature more closely. Worry not good fellows, Pelor is my light."_

*Ghin heads in slowly, attempting to get a better look at the beast. Each step is taken smoothly and deliberatly as if trying not to startle the creature.*

*#Ghin is walking forward (5 Foot Steps, Full Defence). He has cast light on his shield and is attempting to judge the creatures intentions. Evil: it dies. Non-Evil: it lives#*

*#Spells Remaining:
0:Create Water, Purify Food and Drink
1:Shield of Faith, Bane, Protection from Evil#*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2004)

In the cave..........

With the battle now split, and Kevin hurt, decisions are made rashly.  Nyela, glancing back as Kevin calls for help, turns and sees Gray Sparrow also in danger, as she is almost cut off from the others.  With a cry out to the Kobolds, she yells, "Get away from her!" as she lets loose another bullet at the leader. (rolled 14+6 ranged Sling+1 Inspire Courage-4 Close Combat=17 Hit for 4 damage)  The leader cries out, as the rock hits his side, embedding itself into his flank.

Meanwhile, Kevin has his own problems, as this creature is hanging on with the last bits of its life.  WHile the creature keeps its grip, Kevin manages to whirl the chain once more, and bring it down at the Dire Weasel.  (Rolled 11+6 Att+1Inspire=18 Hit for 8 damage)  The chain slices into the dire weasels neck, making it lose its grip again, but as it falls, it goes limp, with the life now out of it.  Staring down, Kevin sees it start to twitch, as it dies.

Darius, seeing that Kevin is now free of the weasel, turns his attention to the other kobolds, and moves nearer to the fleeing kobolds, managing to make it to threaten the kobolds, should they decide to try another attack. (Moved to K5)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OOC - Waiting for Gray Sparrows actions....Kevin, since you killed the Dire Weasel, you are allowed one move action, if you choose to take one.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In the grove:

Mugen looks around the area, but finds no other exits or entrances to the hole below.  Moving near to the entrance, the three of you begin forming a plan, when the creature in the burrow begins to growl loudly.  

Ghin, intent on finding out more of this creature boldly walk to the entrance, casts a spell on his shield to provide him light, and enters the darkness, while Jean and Mugen wait outside....

Walking in this entrance, you still have to hunch, as the hole is only 5 foot in diameter, but not perfectly round.  It is dug into the ground and looks to be from an animal.  As you walk slowly, you can make out that the burrow goes deeper, for about 20 feet, before levelling out.  You can not make out what is ahead, as the levelling of the burrow makes a ledge above your head that prevents you from investigating what the deeper parts of the burrow look like.  

Suddenly, as you near the end of the downramp, about 20 feet from the entrance, you hear the creature loudly and clearly.  It is not growling anymore, but more of a charging roar.  The ground beneath you shakes as the creature, not liking your descent into its burrow, attempts to fend you off.  Its massive head is the first thing you take note of, as its fangs are bared and claws bring it closer to you.  It was waiting for you.

Its furry hide with squat build, propelled forth by its strong forelimbs, clawed and ready to attack, catch you unawares.  Its claws scratch at you, and instinctively, you put your shield up, making a wall against the creature.  Somehow, it manages to get by the shield, and strike your arm, cutting it deeply.  (Your AC went up to 22, for full Defense, but the creature still rolled high enough to hit...5 damage)

In these tight quarters, it will be hard to effectively fight this creature, and you must choose what you would do next.

Jean and Mugen hear the creature inside, abviously not too thrilled about the human that went into its den...

OOC - Ghin, I gave you a basic roll for knowledge of this creature, and you are able to know that it looks like a badger, but much bigger...

As for Initiatives, Mugen 23, Jean 20, Ghin 13, Creature 7

Have fun!


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 11, 2004)

Jean rushes in with his blade to help Ghin. 

ooc: He will be coming from the rear of this beast.


----------



## Temujin (Aug 11, 2004)

As Mugen only has fists, and the burrow is small, He will wait outside, ready to grapple the creature should it emerge.

pooc: If you're rushing in behind him, how is he going to get out...]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Jean rushes in with his blade to help Ghin.
> 
> ooc: He will be coming from the rear of this beast.



OOC - With the hole being only 5 foot in diameter at the most, and Ghin being over 6 foot tall, with shield, 20 feet down the hole, at an incline, there is no way to get past him, and you would only be blocking his route of escape, if he chooses to do so. Only one person can stand and attack the creature while in the hole.

Being of elven blood, you see that Ghin is facing the beast, fighting, and all you see is his back, crouched a little, and the light of his shield from the entrance to the burrow.  You do not see a way around him to assist...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 11, 2004)

Kevin's arm is a bloody mess, and the rest of him isn't looking too good either. He sits down on the barrel beside him and pulls out a line of cloth to use as a makeshift bandage. Trusting his comrades to deal with the last two weasels he begins trying to staunch the bleeding.

OOC: Having singlehandly defeated a kobold and a dire weasel and now having fewer hp's than the sorceror I believe my part in this encounter is finished.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 11, 2004)

*Jean*

"Pull back, draw it to the enterance where we can help!"
Jean moves back to the end of the cave at the same pace that Ghin moves - keeping an eye out if Ghin should fall and need assistance"


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 11, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: Human Wall of Steel and Oak!*

*Ghin stops about 10 feet into the tunnel. He tilts his head slightly refusing to allow the beast to leave his sight.*

_"I have no intention of killing this pitiful creature should it be but a normal product of nature. Nature by its own law is not malicious or benign, it is simply just natural. Please allow me to judge its intentions. If it is hostile I'll back out and allow you two to assist me in subduing it. I beleive it may be better to bring it back to Lord Maximo alive."_

*A sly grin crosses Ghin's once serious face. His posture relaxes a bit despite his proximity to the creature.*

_"Worry not good fellows, I'll protect you..."_

*Looking directly at the beast again.*

_"And as for you... Tell me beast what are you...?"_

*Begin advance again as before.*

*#If the creature begins to attack me like crazy, I'll retreat back the the entrance to allow for more extreem measures.#*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2004)

Hesseroph said:
			
		

> *Ghin stops about 10 feet into the tunnel. He tilts his head slightly refusing to allow the beast to leave his sight.*
> 
> _"I have no intention of killing this pitiful creature should it be but a normal product of nature. Nature by its own law is not malicious or benign, it is simply just natural. Please allow me to judge its intentions. If it is hostile I'll back out and allow you two to assist me in subduing it. I beleive it may be better to bring it back to Lord Maximo alive."_
> 
> ...



Ok, what exactly are your actions?  I think you are pretty much moving/withdrawing ten feet back, stopping, turning around and trying to move back at the creature?  That would put you ten feet into the tunnel, between the others and the creature... Please let me know so I can respond accordingly...


----------



## Gomez (Aug 11, 2004)

Gray Sparrows cheeks are red from her anger and embarrassment of her awkward tumble past the kobolds. Well at least she accomplished what she wanted to do. Seeing the surrounding kobolds, a grin forms on her face and then she begins to laugh._ What a challenge! _ she thinks to herself. She shifts her stance and launches a *Scythe cuts the Wheat * kick at the kobold leader.


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 11, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: As direct as a one legged dog running in circles!*

*Looking about him Ghin relises he is deeper in the tunnel than he expected. This is no great surprise to him, math was never his strong point. After turning away from his comrades he continues his advance into the tunnel.*

#Ghin was never great judging distance and realized he was 20 feet in more so than his assumed 10 feet. He is moving forward, shield as his light source (5 Foot Steps, Full Defense). He is moving forward in an attempt to judge the actions of the creature. If it retreats deeper in (if there is any further to go) he will continue until it stops. If it attacks him, he will back out withdrawing (at whatever speed withdrawing is done at). If he must retreat and the creature follow him all the way out he will move 10 feet away from the entrance (so other can keep it from entering it again.) and attempt to subdue it (weaken it with normal attacks until it looks weak enough to hit with subduing attacks.)#


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 13, 2004)

OOC- Sorry, if there's an easier way to this, tell me, but I'm in need of a map update, seeing how I'm actually going to fight somethin'.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 16, 2004)

*In the Cave*

Darius moves near enough to the Kobolds to get their attention, and as that split second draws them to him, Gray Sparrow lets loose her well practiced kick, crushing the ribs of the Kobold leader, as it falls to the ground, breathing with great pain. It is now disabled.  (Rolled 15+3+1Inspire=19 HIT, 4 Damage)  Seeing this, the other kobold immediately drops its weapons, and cowers on the ground, waiting for the inevitable.  Nedander moves nearer to the fight, to L5, and sees the downed kobolds.

The kobold starts yapping, and while Kevin and Nedander wonder what is going on, Darius and Gray Sparrow make out the words with little effort.  The Kobold is speaking in Draconic, saying, "Ssspare me! Don't kill Sleth!  Please..."

OOC - Battle done.  Good job guys!  The Kobold has thrown down its weapons, while the others are dying.  Let me know what you do with the cowering Kobold.  By the way, nice kick Gray Sparrow!  I like the naming of your attacks, lol.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 18, 2004)

*In the Grove* 

Mugen, seeing that the creature has no intention of backing down, immediately heads out of the tunnel, with the creature hot on his trail.  Moving away from the entrance, Mugen stops 15 feet away, leaving enough space to prevent the creature from going back into the hole.  While this is happening, Jean moves back out of the way, out of the burrow, and to the side, waiting for the creature to show itself.  Mugen waits on the other side of the entrance, ready to wrestle this creature to the ground if he can.

As the creature exits, the others finally see the creature in all of its might.  While the others only see a very stout creature, with sharp claws and menacing teeth, Jean realizes that this is much more than a badger.  It is the more ferocious Wolverine.  Knowing this, Jean also realizes that it is now in a frenzy, and will not stop until it kills its opponent or it is dead itself.

Siezing the opportunity, Jean manages to swipe at the creature, as its attention is focused solely on Ghin.  With a quick thrust, his lightblade strikes into the Wolverine, as it is barely phased by the minor cut.  (Rolled 8+6=14 Hit for 6 Damage)

Mugen, also wanting to get in on the action, lunges himself at the creature, and tries wrap his arms around the muscled beast.  In dong so, the creature frantically flails about, growling loudly.  Mugen ignores this and manages to maneuver himself into a good position, with his strong arms wrapped tightly around the creatures neck from behind.  With a tight squeeze, he hears the creatures gasp for breath, halt, and then resume.  (Rolled 19+7=26 for Grapple Check, opposed by creature's 11+6=17  Mugen manages to successfully grapple the creature, for 7 points of damage)

OOc - First round over.  Mugen was in B4, before grappling the creature, who is now in C3.  Ghin is at C2 and Jean at D4.  Only Jean knows of the creature and its mannerisms, so act accordingly.

New Initiatives due to dealyed reactions and Current HP's
Jean 10/10
Ghin 10/10
Creature - Slightly Hurt
Mugen 8/8


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 18, 2004)

Seeing as the battle appears over Kevin staggers over to the others. He glances at the Kobald.

"Ah it's surrendured, and it speaks our language. Good, then it can be our guide through this cave."

Kevin winces as more blood seeps out of his hastily bandaged arm.

"Or at least it can be tomorrow. I'm not really in any condition right now to continue this exploration. I seem to have gotten the worst of both the kobalds and the weasel. Even if you guys head on I desperately need to get some healing."


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 18, 2004)

*Jean*

"Don't a fool! It will not stop until it or we are dead!" Jean cries. With that, Jean lunges once more at the wolverine with his sword.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 18, 2004)

Kevin, stumbling over to where the others are, your stomach growls.  Instinctively, you reach into your pack, fumbling for the rations that were given to you by the cook earlier, and take a bite.  The taste is somewhat bland, but you also notice that it has a slight warming feeling to it as well.  The weasels bite marks begin to close, and the bleeding immediately stops.  Taking more of this food, you feel a little better, and might be able to go on for now.  (You gain 4 hp from eating the rations)


OOC - I knew you were missing a cleric, and those rations are pretty good, maybe when you get back, you will find out why...IF you get back....evil grin :>  You should be up to 7hp Kevin, and the others unscathed...for now....


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 18, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: The force that can not be stopped!*

*Ghin moves side to side attempting to keep the creatures claws off him. Dodging and weaving the sound of well oiled armor can be heard shifting under his great bulk.*

_"Kill not this simple beast! *pant* It knows not its effect on the poor farmers. Bring it down but alive! Maximo can tame this beast! *pant* Think of the glory and good it shall bring!"_

*#Ghin is attempting to draw its attention away from the others allowing it to focus its attacks on him. If the creature is wrapped up with Mugen, Ghin will attack as normal. If the creature appears to be greatly wounded, He will attempt to subdue.#*


----------



## Temujin (Aug 18, 2004)

[OOC: wtf?  Mugen was never in the tunnel..., I waited outside.  What is going on? I am now terribly confused.  Just wondering.. doesn't really matter now.]

Mugen is going to try for a pin.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 18, 2004)

Temujin said:
			
		

> [OOC: wtf? Mugen was never in the tunnel..., I waited outside. What is going on? I am now terribly confused. Just wondering.. doesn't really matter now.]
> 
> Mugen is going to try for a pin.



Jean, warning the others of the immenent danger they are in, if they don't deal with this creature quickly, moves to try and hit the creature, who is grappling Mugen.  Trying not to hit either, he manages to strike out.  He manages to dodge Mugen, and strikes into the creatures flank, as the creatures howls out with the sudden pain.  (Rolled 13+6=19 Hit for 7 damage)

Ghin, hearing the creatures cry of pain, sees that it's life is fading.  With a quick realization, he aims for the head, trying to knock the creature out instead of harming it to death.  Using the blunt end of his morningstar, he attacks the creature, but nearly hits Mugen.  He misses the creature, and knows that the creature's life must be spared.  (Rolled 7+2=9 Miss)

The creature, enraged at the sudden attacks from more than one enemy, tries frantically to get loose, snapping and biting at the men.  It tries to get free of Mugen, but both Mugen and the creture's strength seem to be well matched.  (Rolled 13+6=19 for the Wolverine, and 12+7=19 for Mugen, Mugen wins.  Rolled again for second attack, 10+6=16 vs 8+7=15 for Mugen.  The Wolverine escaped the grapple)  Free from it's attacker, the wolverine turns to bite at the human who entered its lair.  Ghin manages to dodge to the side, as the sharp fangs snap into the air, missing him easily due to Ghin's taunting.  (Rolled 2+1=3 for Bite)

Mugen, seeing the opportunity, strikes at the creature from behind as it tries to turn and snap at him, jumping once again on its back to try and pin the creature down before anyone else gets hurt.  (Wolverine takes an AOO and rolls poorly, letting you jump him.  Rolled 8+2flank+7=17, hit,  Opposed Grapple checks:  21 vs. 18, Mugen loses)  The wolverine is furious, making Mugen miscalculate and miss the target.

Now that the creature is free, it's attention is turned once again towards the first human that entered its lair: Ghin.  Same positions as before.  Please look at map.  White Circles are you guys, and the orange circle is the wolverine.

Initiatives:
Jean 10/10
Ghin 5/10 (Forgot the creature hit you in the lair for 5 damage)
Wolverine Very Hurt
Mugen 8/8

OOC - Sorry if I confused you, but Ghin withdrew, like he posted he would do if the creature attacked.  WHile withdrawing, you and Jean positioned yourselves next to the entrance.  Doing so, the creature came out of the hole, intent on following Ghin.  WHile doing so, you both incurred AOO to try and damage the creature, as it moved out of the hole.  Jean hit, and you succeeded in grappling the creature.  That pretty much saved Ghin, as now the creature does not threaten anyone except Mugen, since you are grappling.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 18, 2004)

*Jean*

Jean cannot believe his friends care more about calming this animal - an impossible feat - then saving their own lives.
His conscience will not allow him to leave his friends to their doom. He attacks this creature until it is slain.


----------



## Temujin (Aug 18, 2004)

"This thing is starting to be a pain...."

Mugen will try flanking, trying to attack it normally, but subdual dmg.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 19, 2004)

Darius looks at Kevin quizically "I didn't know you knew draconic." He then asks Gray Sparrow "I don't want to waste this spell...if we question him, after we're done, I'd like to show him MY True Strike." Darius then sends the kobold a threatening glare, then he covers himself in his hood again. "I hardly have any blood to clean off of my sword...a pity..." He hesitates for 5 seconds and then says in a demonic-deep tone "I hope I'll have more on it in a while."

NOTE: Darius is speaking in common as of right now.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 19, 2004)

OOC: Oops. I didn't notice what language the kobald was speaking in  . Just ignore that whole post.

IC:

"Hey, have any of you tried the food you were given yet? I think it might have magical healing enchanted into it."


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2004)

Nyela feels sympathetic to the kobold. "We.. should spare him," she says. "can kobolds be good? Become gardeners? Lizard breeders maybe?"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 19, 2004)

"I don't know about being good. But we can at least question the kobold."  says Gray Sparrow. She turn to the cowering kobold and says in draconic. "We will spare you if you tell us what we want to know! And no lies or you will regret it!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 19, 2004)

*In the Cave*


The kobold looks over you, terrified.  It's body shakes, and the smell of this creature is terrible, causing you to stand away.  Turning away from Darius, as he threatens him with the spilling of his blood, he quickly answers Gray Sparrows question.  "Yesss, I help!  You not kill me.  Pleassse.  You look for talking rock in death room?  I take you!"


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 19, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: As stuborn as a Mule!*

*Ignorant to the bloody wound bleeding from his side, Ghin continues to draw the attention of the furious beast. Bobbing and weaving he notices warm slickness running down his side. Taking a moment to bring his hand to his ribs, he finds sharp pains running up his torso. Glancing at the crimson stain on his gauntlet a great smile breaks his face.*

_"Ha ha! So this is what it feels like to be alive! Bring down this vicious beast my good fellows! Take it alive though, Maximo would be proud of such a creature! If I can sustain such a wound, you could do for some patience in bringing it down peacefully! Glory be to Pelor!"_

*#As long as its attacking Ghin, He will be going full defense. Should it begin to attack someone else. He will strike to subdue. If Ghin takes further damage, he will burn a cure light "Protection from Evil" on himself (Casting Defensively).#*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 19, 2004)

Jean, not wanting to lose the lives of his fellow students in ttraining, lunges at the creature, but misses it, as the creature is now free of Mugens hold and looking for ferocious by the second.  (rolled 6+6=12 Mis) Turning it's attention to Ghin, it continues its relelntless attack, clawing and biting at him, feverishly as its own blood pours out of the wounds from before.  It catches Ghin offguard, as he was dodging back and forth, and the claws dig into him again.  Ghin immediately switches his position in time, before the other claw and the snapping teeth get him, as they tear at his shield, making deep crevices into it.  (Rolled nat 20, Confirm miss for 5 dmg while the other attacks missed)

Mugen, seeing his friend in pain, as the wolverine claws him, once again, decides to attack, but with a more direct approach.  Moving in to flank the wolverine, he spies an opening and takes a quick kick, near the temple of the creature.  With a howl, the creature suddenly slumps to the ground, still breathing, but very still.  (Rolled nat 20, Crit roll....19!!!  Confirmed for 10 damage.  Creature is unconscious  CONGRATS!!!)

You are left standing there, panting heavily, looking at the creature on the ground.  It is still alive, yet hurt.  You do not know how long it will stay uncoscious, but know that you have some time to plan whatever actions you want.

Ghin, you hear some faint sounds coming from the lair again as you stand there bleeding.  With your ears strained, you hear smaller yelps coming from within.  The others are oblivious to this.


----------



## Temujin (Aug 19, 2004)

Mugen takes a deep breath and sighs.  "Are we even sure this is the creature we're looking for?"  He asks.  "I'd hate to have to do this over again..."


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 19, 2004)

*Jean*

"I don't think the wolverine fits the description either. Luckily we were here though. Living so close to the farm would no doubt result in human casualties. I doubt Maximo would have a use for this beast. We should kill it now before it could pose a threat to the farmers."


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 19, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: One hell of a bloody mess!*

*Panting heavely Ghin loops the morningstar to his hip, grasping his side with his free hand. Blood flows freely now from the wounds beneath his armor staining his left side with a slick crimson ickor. Pain and stress streak his face as his fingers dampen with the rewards of victory. A quiet chant leaves his lips as he begins to concentrate.*

_"Die wieder hergestellt die Wunden sind geschlossen und Stärke. Pelor Bindung Ihre Helligkeit in mir!"_

*Ghin's hand glows brightly as the pain in his face lessens. Blood ceases flowing through his hands as a quick grin crosses his once agony stricken features. He stands up straight readying his shield for another go.*

_"Perhaps this beast is, perhaps this beast is not. The situation has changed. There are creatures further in the cave still. I fear this beast was simply guarding it's young. I think we should return with this creature and let Maximo judge if this is the creature we seek. I dont think it is but we still can't leave it hear to perhaps attack farmers who wander too close. Its not a far trek back to the keep, bind the creature and place a sack over its head. While you two do that I'll check out the cave further. I shall return."_

*With that Ghin fronts his shield before him letting its brilliance guide his way further back into the tunnel towards the yelping.*

*#Ghin burned a "Protection from Evil" for his "Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1)". If his HP are still 4 or less he will use up his shield of faith to heal up further. After that he will head down into the tunnel quickly yet attempting to not startle what he beleives are wolverine pups.#*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 19, 2004)

*In The Grove*

While the throbbing on your side ceases, you feel the power of Pelor as it flows through your body.  The wound immediately stops bleeding, and your breathing has returned to normal.  (Rolled 4+1=5 HP restored)
Gathering your shield, and intent on finding out what is in the burrow, you continue down the hole.  You get to about halfway down before you hear the noises again, but louder.  It does sound like another animal, but not as ferocious as the wolverine you just dealt with.  Until you reach the end, you can not see what lies after the levelling off of the burrow.


----------



## Temujin (Aug 19, 2004)

Mugen grins over at Jean as their companion retreats down the burrow once more.  "I have no doubt that this creature would make good meat," He states, referring to Jeans earlier comment about destroying the beast. "But it might be kinda fun, - " He says playfully, bending down and nudging the wolverine with a nearby stick.  " - You know... As a pet."

Mugen motions to the large weasel on the ground.  "It's up to you."

"Mr. goody goody is gone, so you could accidently 'slip' your sword in between its ribs."  He states solemnly.  "It does happen, you know."

Moments later, his serious look disappears as he sticks his tongue out in concentration and attempts to get the stick in the wolverine's nose.


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2004)

"Why is it called death room?" asks Nyela. "What about this talking rock? What other creatures live in these caves?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 20, 2004)

Hesseroph[color=royalblue said:
			
		

> _"Perhaps this beast is, perhaps this beast is not. The situation has changed. There are creatures further in the cave still. I fear this beast was simply guarding it's young. I think we should return with this creature and let Maximo judge if this is the creature we seek. I dont think it is but we still can't leave it hear to perhaps attack farmers who wander too close. Its not a far trek back to the keep, bind the creature and place a sack over its head. While you two do that I'll check out the cave further. I shall return."_[/color]*.*



"We cannot leave here before we go to the farm as Maximo instructed. Maximo never asked us to bring him a wolverine. He did ask us to go to the farm. That is our primary objective. This little animal has already taken too much of our time. We have no more time for this." Jean kills the wolverine and heads towards the farmstead.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 20, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Why is it called death room?" asks Nyela. "What about this talking rock? What other creatures live in these caves?"



OOC - Nyela doesn't know Draconic, co she is a bit lost, unless Darius or Gray Sparrow want to let her know what the Kobold is saying.....


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 22, 2004)

OOC: I'm not going to translate from Draconic to common...yet. But I will after an agreement is made.

Draconic: "Give us information about this room, and if it is of significance, then we may *POSSIBLY* spare you."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 24, 2004)

*In The Grove:*

Jean draws his sword, raises it above his head, and slices deep into the creature.  The blood flows freely, and the twitching begins.  The wolverine curls itself up instinctively, while you watch.  You can see the faint light in the entrance to the burrow, but see nothing else or hear nothing else inside from Ghin.

OOC - Waiting for Ghin, as he would be needed to post his reactions to what he sees/hears.

*In the Cave:*

Darius begins a series of yelps and grunts, to the creature now cowering before you all.  The creature only responds with similar dialect, but both seem to know what they are doing.  Gray Sparrow also listens to the two converse.

Gray Sparrow and Darius: 



Spoiler



In DRACONIC:  "Death room is ahead.  I not go there!  Bones litter floor and something lives there.  Sneaky creature!  Climbs walls and waits.  I not go in!  You go!"


 
The leader kobold is still moving, apparently it is still alive and only unconscious.


OOC - So where is everyone???


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 25, 2004)

OOC:
Still here. Just not a lot for me to do in this conversation.

Kevin notices the Kobald leader stirring and decides to restrain him. Seeing that he doesn't have any rope he decides to improvise and sits on the kobald, careful not to hurt it any more but stopping it from moving.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 25, 2004)

"Is this creature a humanoid? Or is it a magical beast of some sort? We need more details than "walks on walls"!


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2004)

Nyela will help tie up the kobold leader. She waits for the others who can speak with the beastie to see what to do next.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 25, 2004)

*In The Cave:*

The small Kobold watches, as the question spill forth and Kevin goes over, sitting on his leader while the small halfling begins tying up the leader.  Cowering even more, he turns to Darius, "Creature is black, long arms, and quiet.  That all I know!  It kill other kobolds, so we leave it alone.  We stay our side, he stay in his.  Looks like black human with very long arms."

You begin to sense that the kobold knows nothing more, as it is too frightened to talk much now.  As you begin to move closer to it, you can tell he is telling the truth, and that he is too scared to go further, as he begins to wet himself.  

Turning down the hallway, it is too dark to see more than a few feet, as your light source is still down the other doorway to the other room where the kobolds were hiding.  Gray Sparrow, you sense something wrong, but can't put a finger on it.  Perhaps with more light....


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 26, 2004)

Nedander goes and picks up his lantern, bringing it back to the group.

OOC - back from vacation.


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 26, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: One soon to be very upset priest of Pelor!*

*Ghin delves deeper and deeper into the cavern seeking the source of the sounds. Using his shield as a guide he moves slowly and calmly, his light chasing away every inch of shadow.*

*#Ghin will stay in the cave until he finds the sounds. If he is unable to get to whatever is making the sounds, he will attempt anything in his power to free or rescue. He assumes they are pups of some sort. If so he will gather them up and exit the cave. Then look for his wayward party.#*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2004)

Hesseroph said:
			
		

> *Ghin delves deeper and deeper into the cavern seeking the source of the sounds. Using his shield as a guide he moves slowly and calmly, his light chasing away every inch of shadow.*
> 
> *#Ghin will stay in the cave until he finds the sounds. If he is unable to get to whatever is making the sounds, he will attempt anything in his power to free or rescue. He assumes they are pups of some sort. If so he will gather them up and exit the cave. Then look for his wayward party.#*



*In the Grove*

As Ghin continues into the burrow, he immediately finds the source of the sounds.  There are 3 baby wolverines.  They don't look old enough to care for themselves, and apparently, the beast outside is the mother.  That must be why she attacked you when you entered.  It must have been a motherly instinct to protect against intruders.  As you look around, you also notice a few carcasses.  Rumaging around, you find the missing livestock here.  The mother must have saw the livestock as possible food for her young.  You also notice another carcass that does not resemble what was described by the farmer's messenger.  Upon closer inspection, you see that it is a small humanoid body.  QUickly checking to make sure it is not some child, you look closer, and find that it is a small orc.  Orcs are not common in this area, and this carcass is fresh.  You gather the young ones, who continue to yelp, and head back outside to meet the others.

Jean and Mugen:

You stand there, watching the beast slowly bleed to death, and finally hear Ghin apparently exiting the burrow.  You spot the young wolverines in his hands, as they continue to yelp.  Looking down, you then realize what you have done.  You have slain the mother!


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2004)

"I think there is something down this hallway. Quickly get some light!" says Grey Sparrow as she intently watches down the hallway.


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 26, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: Fraternal to a fault.*

*Ghin exits the tunnel to find the carcass of the dead wolverine at his feet. A grim look washes over his once proud features. He glances at the young ones in his arms, pity and sadness wrenching deep from within. Cold eyes find Jean and Mugen.*

_"So I see now... It appears niether of you are any better than the beast we seek, or it appears we found. We have our answers inside the cavern, please look for yourselves as I'm sure you would take it on yourselves with or without me. I releive myself from both of you. These pathetic creatures are now my charges with its mother murdered. May the light of Pelor cleanse your spirits."_

*Strapping the shield to his back, Ghin turns away from his former party. Strong and defiant he strodes off towards Maximo's school, pups huddled gently in his arms.*

*#Ghin is pretty sure this was one factor in the problem, but refusing to abide by such barbarious actions, he returns alone towards the Keep.#*


----------



## Temujin (Aug 26, 2004)

Watching Ghin as he leaves the grove and heads up the road, he turns towards Jean.  "Touchy, touchy."  

Mugen ducks down into the burrow and returns a few seconds later.  Brushing off the dirt he gained in the scuffle and from the walls of the burrow, he stretches a bit, waits for Jean, then heads off towards the school.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2004)

*In the Cave:*

Gray Sparrow:


Spoiler



As the light nears the corridor, you glance down it, but see nothing in the darkness that would threaten you.  Gray Sparrow can see a bit further and spies that the corridor continues for about 50 more feet before it opens into what the kobold here is referring to the Death Room.  Looking about 35 foot down, on the left side of the corridor, you do notice that it appears to have rubble strewn about on the ground, and what appears to be another hallway to the left.  With your keen eyes, you also spot a small pool of dried blood about 15 feet in front of you down the corridor.


 
Kevin, Nyela, Nedander and Darius:  The leader Kobold is tied up, and the smaller one is extrememly terrified of its fate.  It waits for you to decide what to do with it.

Darius:


Spoiler



As you question the kobold, you suddenly hear something in your head.  "He ssspeaks the truth, but watch your ssstep."  Glancing around quickly, you note that the others must not have heard this voice, as they do not react at all.  Something is speaking to you, but you do not see anything anywhere.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 27, 2004)

After investigating the cave for himself, and placing the orc carcass in a sack, Jean will head towards the farm to inform the farmer of his findings - he will omit finding the orc. If the farmer has nothing else to say that is of importance, he wil return to Maximo.

"Master Maximo, I believe the immediate problem has been solved - a wolverine, quite a dangerous one I might add, has decided to dwell within close proximity to the farm. I decided to kill it instead of leaving it to kill more sheep or any of the residents near by. I saw something quite unsettling in the cave however. Among the carcasses it brought back to her young, a corpse of an infant orc was found. Clearly, the animal was a threat to humaniods, but the orc baby implies that the mother and the orcish clan are probably nearby. I didn't wish to disturb the farmer about the prospect of roaming orcs in his vacinity. I would volunteer, with your permission of course, to seek the trail of the orcs and find out where they are heading. What plans of action should be taken once the clan is found I leave up to you."

"One more thing. I believe Ghin to be of good heart and good meanings, but his emotions seem to unbalance him. The life of a predator seemed of higher importance than the lives of the farmer and his live stock, not to mention carrying out your instructions. There was no need to endanger himself or his partners to bring an animal back to you. I think it is in his and our best interest if you would have a word with him."


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 27, 2004)

While running alongside Sparrow, Darius says in Common "As long as it's okay with you, Sparrow, I believe we should spare him, but if he tries to run away after we investigate that side, he will be mercilessly slaughtered." Darius then puts the cloak over his face, once again concealing his face in the shadows of the hood, and waits for Sparrow to answer.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 27, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> While running alongside Sparrow, Darius says in Common "As long as it's okay with you, Sparrow, I believe we should spare him, but if he tries to run away after we investigate that side, he will be mercilessly slaughtered." Darius then puts the cloak over his face, once again concealing his face in the shadows of the hood, and waits for Sparrow to answer.




 "Well, let's tie our prisoner up and leave him here. We can take him back to Maximo when we are done. Anyone good with a rope." Gray Sparrow looks down the dark hallway again. "I can see about 50 feet down this corridor it opens up to the "Death Room" that the kobold talked about. Also there is some rubble and another passage to the left about 35 feet down. Humm looks like a pool of dried on the floor some 15 feet down too."


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 29, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Well, let's tie our prisoner up and leave him here. We can take him back to Maximo when we are done. Anyone good with a rope." Gray Sparrow looks down the dark hallway again. "I can see about 50 feet down this corridor it opens up to the "Death Room" that the kobold talked about. Also there is some rubble and another passage to the left about 35 feet down. Humm looks like a pool of dried on the floor some 15 feet down too."




"I say we go to the other passage." Darius says as he continues to run and try to catch up with the speedy Monk.


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2004)

Nyela agrees to letting the kobold be. "The other passage as well," says Nyela.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2004)

*The Students*

Ghin, reaching the academy first, goes straight to Maximo's favored Library in the rear of the training square.  Once there, he is immediately let into the room, where he spies Maximo waiting.  Once inside he tells of what happened, and the death of the mother.  Once he revelas the cubs, Maximo stands, and reaches out for the cubs.  In his hands, they seem to rest easier, and their yelping dies down.  then suddenly, with a load boom, his voice echoes through the room.  "Ferro!  Get in here!" 

You turn, and suddenly, as if waiting at the door itself, Ferro enters.  His hood is off now, and he walks to Maximo, who holds out the cubs to him.  "It appears that we have some more 'orphans' to care for.  See that Katlyn gets these and nurses them.  I will wait until the others arrive to hear what they have to say about this.  Ghin, please wait for my call in your room.  There is nothing more I need for now."  Ghin thinks about saying more, but the cold eyes of Maximo tell everything he needs to know.  He is done talking, and will only listen when he expects a reply.

Ghin makes his way to his small room, and rests, thinking over the events of this day.

Jean makes his way to the farm, and when the farmer hears of the recent events, he simply shakes his head.  "I sure am glad that you found that wolverine, but I still don't understand it.  Wolverines don't go for livestock.  Especially since I have a dog here."  He points to the mutt you see running around in the pens.  "I sure hope you are right, but I seriously doubt it.  Anyways, if more of my sheep get taken tonight, then Maximo will surely hear about this!"

He shows you out, and you make your way back to the stream and back north to the academy.  once there, you relate your side of the events, with your added note of Ghin's reactions.  Maximo listens to each of your words individually, as if sensing something with each word spoken.  After you have finished, you notice that he has not made one sound.  He has only listened.  As you stand there, waiting for a reaction, he finally stands.

"Can you please hand me your rope?" he simply asks each of you.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2004)

*The Cave*

As Nedander lights up the hallway, Nyela, Darius and Gray Sparrow stand there, looking down it's length.  They notice the small spots of dried blood, about 15 feet down or so.  Nyela, being the curious sort as always, peers around herself, and notices something different here in this corner of the hallway.  On the bottom of the wall facing down the hallway, there are two small holes in the wall, about 2 feet high.  They look to be perfectly round, and about an inch wide.  They point directly down the hallway.

The kobold, being tied up, does not struggle at all.  He spots Nyela being curious with the wall, and suddenly boasts, "Thosse are trapsss!  Watch out!  Watch yer ssstep!"


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 31, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> "Can you please hand me your rope?" he simply asks each of you.



Jean looks perplexed. "Rope? What rope?"


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 31, 2004)

Nedander, not knowing draconic, asks "What did the kobold say?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2004)

*The Students*



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Jean looks perplexed. "Rope? What rope?"



Maximo looks at you perplexed and then shakes his head walking away.  "The cubs will now be your responsibility.  You are to wake early and feed them.  Their care is in your hands.  Balance must be restored.  You have slain their mother, yet now they must be taken care of or die.  Their mother's actions will not warrant their demise.  But that will have to wait."

He walks over to the sack with the small orcish creature in it.  He appears to be studying it immensly, when he procures a medallion that must have been on the corpse.  He picks it up and you can clearly see it.  Neither of you recognize the symbol, but you can sense that something is troubling Maximo.

Turning to you, he says, "It appears that you may have stumbled upon something that needs some quick attention.  I fear that the group of students that I sent on an errand may be in danger.  I need you to grab some supplies from Ferro, and head back to where the grove was.  If you continue for about 30 more minutes, there is a cave before the massive woods begin.  That is where the others are.  I fear that you will be needed, as the presence of orcs can only mean that they are out there for a reason.  You are to get to the cave, and if the others are still there, escort them back un harmed.  If you happen upon more orcs, do not attack them.  Wait for the others if need be and ensure their safety.  That is your priority!"  He motions for you to leave quickly.  While walking out, he quickly adds, "If you need Ghin, then go by and tell him that he is needed to go along.  If not, then proceed quickly."


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 31, 2004)

*Jean*

"Should we not get some horses this time? If their lives are in danger, we should move with haste. Also, I should point out that the farm is likely to be attacked again, as clearly the wolverine was not the cause of the problem." 

Jean is not going to get Ghin - he needs some time alone, away from us.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 2, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> "Should we not get some horses this time? If their lives are in danger, we should move with haste. Also, I should point out that the farm is likely to be attacked again, as clearly the wolverine was not the cause of the problem."
> 
> Jean is not going to get Ghin - he needs some time alone, away from us.



"The horses would only alert the orcs as to our knowledge of them.  I would rather you go on foot, to better hide yourselves if need be.  Try and find out as much information as you can from them if they are found.  I am assuming you know their language?  If not, then I will have to get someone to go along with you as a translator."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 2, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Nedander, not knowing draconic, asks "What did the kobold say?"




He says that those holes are a trap and for us to watch out.


OOC: Gray Sparrow will translate anything the kobold says.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Sep 2, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Nedander, not knowing draconic, asks "What did the kobold say?"




"He said there are traps in those holes Nyela, watch out!"


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2004)

Nyela checks for traps as the kobold says.

_Sorry missed Fangor's post.. _


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 3, 2004)

Jean gets Mugen for their next task (no time for hair drying this time )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 6, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Nyela checks for traps as the kobold says.
> 
> _Sorry missed Fangor's post.. _



Nyela peers down at the holes, and mnages to find that these are arrow traps.  They are designed to shoot at the hallway.  There is not trigger here.  Something else must trigger the arrows.


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2004)

Nyela will try to disarm the traps, sweating profusely. 'Everybody... stand back.'


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 6, 2004)

Kevin follows along with the group. The magical food seems to have done it's job well and he is no longer bleeding. All the same he is a good deal more cautious and lets the others stay ahead of him in the party.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 6, 2004)

Nedander watches as Nyela attempts to disarm the trap and tries to provide her
with enough light to work by.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 6, 2004)

*In the Cave*

As the light from Nedander gives Nyela some ease in looking ver the trap, she realizes that to disarm the trap, she must find the trigger.  The trigger is not where the holes are.  Seeing a few scattered rocks, she finds that she has two options.  She can try to find the trigger, surely to be somewhere nearby, or plug the holes somehow and hope that stops the bolts or arrows from being shot down the hallway.

*The Defenders - Mugen and Jean*

As you quickly make your way back out of the academy, you glance over to Ghin's room, where he appears to be meditating.  You begin to think that maybe he might be needed, but decide against it at the last minute, while making your way towards the south again.  After about 3 minutes, you reach the grove, which is quiet now.  You pass it up, and after another 20 or so minutes, you begn to see where the forest in the distance starts.  That must be where Maximo was talking about.  His orders were to get close, and see if the others are in danger.  You are about 1500 feet from the entrance to the forest.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 6, 2004)

*Jean*

Jean scans the forest's border. Can he spot the cave from here? Does he see any signs of orcs nearby?


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2004)

Nyela tries to find the trigger and disarm it. _I wish there wasn't a crowd of folks watching me_, she thought.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2004)

*In the Cave*

Nyela, stooping down a little to get a good view at the trap, decides that the trigger is nearby, perhaps down the hallway.  Perhaps if she looked somewhere else, she would find the trigger.  Nedander and the others watch her, as her eyes dart back and forth.  Glancing back down the hallway, you remember that Gray Sparrow spotted blood stains about 15 feet down the corridor...and you also remember the holes in the first area by the main hallway.  The holes here do not match the others.

*The Defenders*

Jean and Mugen reach the spot where they halt and peer into the distance, trying to spot anything out of the ordinary.  Unfortunately, it is too far to recognize any features that would let you know more than what is obvious.  The forest looks massive, and heads out to the west.  You do notice that the clouds are gathering, and what appeared to be a beautiful day is turning out to be somewhat cloudy now.  The shade is welcome, as the heat from the sun is subdued for now.

*The Academy*

Ghin is in his room, resting, when he hears someone near.  turning, he finds that another student is at the doorway.  "Master Maximo would like to speak with you."  He turns and walks away.


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2004)

Nyela will go down to that spot and look for the trigger. She will disarm it if she finds it.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 9, 2004)

*Jean*

Jean (and I assume Mugen also) head towards the forest in search of the cave Maximo told them about.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Kevin continues to watch Nyela and stay out of the way


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Jean (and I assume Mugen also) head towards the forest in search of the cave Maximo told them about.



*The Defenders*

Jean and Mugen make their way towards the edge of the forest, and begin looking for the cave that the others are supposed to be entering.  After about 10 minutes, Jean spots the boulder that hides the entrance.  The sky is now cloudy, but there is no threat of rain.  The cave is about 100 feet fromt he forest edge.

*In the Cave*

Nyela begins moving towards the blood stains, with her eyes focused on the ground.  She nears the blood and stops, peering down and testing the stone floor.  The first stone does not appear trapped, but when she nears the second one, which is where the blood stains are, she suddenly sees something different.  The stone edges are more distinct than the rest of the ground.  Perhaps this is a trigger for the trap behind her.  Should she try and disarm it, or try to get around it?


OOC - Anyone seen Temujin?  Looks like his character is about to be written off...:\


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 9, 2004)

*Jean*

*Bump*


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 9, 2004)

*Jean*

"Let's get this over with. With any luck we can be home before the sky breaks." Jean (and Mugen) move into the cave in search of the others.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 9, 2004)

*Gray Sparrow*

 "Nyala? Have you found anything?" says Gray Sparrow


----------



## Krug (Sep 10, 2004)

"I think I have," she says. Nyela tries to disarm the trap.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 10, 2004)

OOC: Since we aren't to far from the entrance of the cave and I have nothing else to do right now.

Kevin is keeping an eye on the others when he notices movement at the front of the cave. Moving to the centre of the passageway he unwraps his chain and starts it spinning.

"Halt! Who goes there?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 10, 2004)

*Jean*

Jean peers into the cave, noticing the well armored people inside. He immediatly assumes these must be the adventurers that Maximo was referring to. When he sees the spinning chain, he advances into the cave with his palms up saying *"Wo there. I am Jean and this is my friend Mugen. We were sent here by Maximo to make sure you arrive securly back home. Maximo insists that we depart immediatly - a good idea since a storm is about to brake outside."*


----------



## Hesseroph (Sep 10, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: Cleric at Large.*

*Ghin receives the student with a stiff yet formal bow. A warmth in his eyes greet his peer before he begins towards Maximo's quarters.*

_"I thank you, please tell him I shall be there at present."_

*After preparing his appearances he arrives at Maximo's study. He strides him strong and confident, awaiting any command.*

_"M'Lord Maximo, You requested my presence."_


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 11, 2004)

"Head back already? It feels like we just got here. I guess time flies when your fighting for your life. I'm not afraid of a little rain, but if it's Maximo's orders then we should probably listen. Hey you guys, are you ready to head back yet?"


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 11, 2004)

"Did Maximo say why he wanted us to come back so soon?", asks Nedander.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 11, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Jean peers into the cave, noticing the well armored people inside. He immediatly assumes these must be the adventurers that Maximo was referring to. When he sees the spinning chain, he advances into the cave with his palms up saying *"Wo there. I am Jean and this is my friend Mugen. We were sent here by Maximo to make sure you arrive securly back home. Maximo insists that we depart immediatly - a good idea since a storm is about to brake outside."*



OOC - Maximo wants you to ensure their safety, and make sure that they return unharmed.  That is all he intends.  As for the storm outside, there does not seem to be a storm brewing, only clouds.  None that would threaten of even light rain.

In the Cave:

As the Kevin and Nedander turn to the students, Nyela is trying hard to find where, if there is one, the trigger is on this trap.  Prying at it with her tools, the noise behind her seems too much to bear when suddenly, she hears a click.  Instinctively, she rolls to the side, but nothing happens.  Looking back, she sees that she has managed to somehow disarm the trap, as the stone does not budge to her weight.

At the Academy:

Maximo sits waiting in the library, pouring over some documents.  He turns to you when you enter, and you can see that he is a little worried.  "It appears that the others have left without you.  I have sent them on an errand to ensure the safety of some future students that are out on my account.  In their absence, I am needing you to watch over the cubs that you rescued.  I have been looking them over and see that they are not ordinary wolverines.  As you are not aware, one of them has traces of what must have been his father.  The blood running in his small veins is that of a dire wolverine.  Much larger, stronger and savage than the mother you had faced earlier.  There is a man by the name of Jearghen that may be of some help.  He knows of a place that the cub can be reared and cared for until it is time to release it back into the wild.  Please seek him out in town.  He runs a small business in town called Jearghen's Shelter.  It is for animals and such.  Take the other cubs there as well so that Jearghen can take care of them."


----------



## Hesseroph (Sep 11, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: Fuzzy Transporter.*

*With a solid bow Ghin takes his leave as he heads off for the cubs. As he arrives he gathers them up and heads towards thier soon to be new care takers.*


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2004)

"Well I think I've disarmed it," says Nyela, smiling. _That was lucky_, she thinks to herself.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 15, 2004)

*Gray Sparrow*


 "I will go first. Stay a few steps behind me."  Gray Sparrow will slowly walk down the hallway. Carefully watching her step.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 15, 2004)

Nedander follows Gray Sparrow, leaving a few feet between them, holding
the lantern high.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 15, 2004)

In the Cave:

Walking down the corridor, it appears that to the left, near the end of the hallway, there was another corridor tha tis now caved in.  The rubble looks as if it has been there for some time, but not when this place was created.  You stop here to look at the rubble, wondering what is behind it.  As Gray Sparrow and Nedander peer down the end of the corridor, they can make out that it opens to what appears to be a large room.  The cieling looks to rise quickly, and you can make out that it opens to the left.

Kevin, Darius and Nedander are waiting for the others to let them know what they see when they hear the faint sounds if something behind the rubble.  Listening closely, they make out the sounds of something moving behind the rubble.  

Jean and Mugen, looking at the cave-in, think that if they were to try and clear this out, it would take about an hour to make a hole big enough for them to go through, if everyone helped.

OOC - So which way?  Straight towards the open room, or try and clear the path behind the rubble?


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2004)

"Is this the trap room?" says Nyela. _Is the kobold still with us?_


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 16, 2004)

Jeremy listens and takes a step closer to the rubble. H still holds his chain at the ready, not trusting anything in this cave to be harmless.

"Hey guys, it sounds like there is something behind this rubble. It might be a good idea to check it out."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 22, 2004)

*In the Cave*

Not sure of what to do, you stand there looking in both directions.  The open room or the rubble blocked room?

BUMP

*In Town*

Ghin moves through town, and learns that the shop is closed for the day.  The man that tells him says that if he needs to get a hold of the owner, his farm is just outside the southern walls of the town.  It won't be hard to find he says, just follow the animal sounds.  He does notice that a group of boys keep running around in his area, seemingly interested in what he is doing.  They continue to follow you, giggling and pointing every now and then.  Do you head for the farm or change your mind?


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2004)

"I'd vote for the rubble," says Nyela.


----------



## Hesseroph (Sep 22, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: Babysitter at large!*

*After talking with the man, Ghin decides to visit the owner at his residence. As he walks south towards the farm he notices the children following him as they dance about chuckling.*

"Ho there little ones! Perhaps you could show me to the farm of Jearghen. I sorely lacking company and am willing to pay you each a copper piece for your most valued assistance."

*With a broad smile he continues walking towards Jearghen's farm as he pets the young cub curled in his grasp.*

*#Ghin likes children and loves the fact that they are all happy and playful like. If they accompany him to the farm he will give each a copper piece and send them on thier way. If they just giggle and laugh and decline his offer her will still head towards the farm.#*


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 22, 2004)

Nedander nods at Nyela's words and brings the lantern closer to the rubble.

OOC - I think his sword is out, if not he will draw it.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 22, 2004)

"Do you think someone or something is trapped behind the rubble? Lets see if we can clear this rubble out. Someone keep a eye out and I will start moving these rocks." Gray Sparrow begins to move the rubble. Making sure that she does not get caught if the rubble shifts.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 23, 2004)

*In the Cave:*

Clearing away the rubble takes a while.  Nedander provides light while Nyela, Kavin, Gray SParrow and kevin begin moving the rocks and rubble.  Darius asks the kobold what is behind the rubble, but the Kobold squeeks a reply of not knowing what's behind there.  He tells Darius that it sounds like another weasel to him.  

The others help in what way they can, as not all of them can fit in the hallway to assist.  They keep an eye out for anything down the hallway to the large room, but neither hear nor see nothing.  

After about an hour of intense work, you can finally begin to clear a path large enough for the smaller ones to fit through.  Do you continue to clear the path or send the smaller ones through.  Listening for a second, you do not hear anything and from the limited view of the light, you can make out another room behind the rubble but can not see anything else in there.

*In Town:*

Ghin greets the kids with a smile, and they continue giggling.  Then one turns to you and says, "We know where Jearghen lives!  Follow us!"  They must have surely loved the idea of gaining some copper for this simple task.  They gather around you and drill you with questions.  They continually tug at your waist, asking more and more questions.  "What are you going there for?  What's your name?  Are you a student at the academy?  What's that you're holding?  Does it bite?  Have you killed any one?  Can you cast spells?"  The questions continue on and on while you are escorted out of town, and make your way towards the south.  After a few minutes outside of the town, you can see what Maximo was talking about.  You start hearing the sounds of animals in the distance, and can spot the farm ahead.  You notice a large gated area, and a large building as well.  the house is situated in the front, and the boys get quieter as they approach.  

"That's his place.  We don't go any nearer, cause he has scary animals there sometimes." one of them says.  Another answers, "I'm not scared!  I once touched the gate!"  Obviously a feat that he is proud of.  They stop and turn to you, saying, "Can we have our copper now?"


----------



## Hesseroph (Sep 25, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstreamied Piper with Candy.*

*With a deep bow Ghin pulls one copper for each child from his purse. He hands them each their reward with a broad smile.*

_"I thank you little ones and here is your payment as agreed. You're all quite knowledgeable for your years and should be proud of that. May the light of Pelor guide your paths."_

*Ghin bids the children goodbye as he heads towards the farm.*


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2004)

Nyela says "I'll take a quick peek." If nobody objects, she will carefully sneak through the hole to see what is in there.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 28, 2004)

In the Cave:

Nyella squeezes through the hole with relative ease, into the darkness.  From the shadowy illumination, she can make out this small room, and it's rubble.  Watching her footing, she hears a crunch as she moves forward.  Looking down, with squinting eyes, she spies the remians of something dead: human from the looks of it.  There seems to be nothing else in this room, from your first glance.  Perhaps with some more light, you could see better?


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2004)

Nyela returns to the other room to inform her comrades. She asks if they want to proceed to clear the rubble to go through, or she'll go with a light to check it out again.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 29, 2004)

Nedander states "I think it would be better if we clear some rubble out, and then all of us go through."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 29, 2004)

R.I.P.

Kevin Hill

Feb-Sep 2004

A skilled warrior
But in the end
His chain was faster...


(Sorry, I'm afraid college has killed my spare time. And with it, a lot of my online life)


----------



## Gomez (Oct 4, 2004)

Let's clear the rubble some more. says Grey Sparrow


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 4, 2004)

Clearing away more of the rubble, you continue to take note of the room.  With the increase in light, you notice a bit more.  It appears that this section of the cave has been sealed off for some time.  The air is thicker, and the smell is stale.  In the far right corner, you can make out another small skeleton.  It appears to be an animals' corpse, and has been there for a long time, as only it's bones remain.

The rubble clears away and you also notice that underneath the base, you can clearly see that someonw was trapped underneath the rubble.  It's humanoid skeleton can be seen partially covered, as you see the arms and shoulders.  The far left corner has a doorway that goes to the left, seemingly towards the entrance of the cave.  Nyela, you also note that there is a hole near the base of the doorrway, too big for any rodents, but too small for humans.  You all can move into the room easily, as Kevin, Jean and Darius decide to stay in the hallway, watching the other room.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 6, 2004)

Nedander will examine the skeleton more closely - poking it with his sword to
expose anything interesting.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 6, 2004)

Nedander pokes the skeleton with his sword and finds something interesting.  As the skeleton hand moves, a scroll case falls loose from underneath the rubble.  Picking it up and opening it, you find a letter inside.

_To whomever finds this letter,_

_I fear that the worse has happened.  My name is Elander.  I came to this cave to find a treasure that some say stays here, waiting for the right person to find it.  Damn traps got the best of me.  Watch out for the hallway.  Arrow traps are there.  As I turned into this room, the ceiling caved in.  My dog, Bane, stayed with me, fending off rats and such, as I was trapped beneath the rubble.  I could not free myself, but found parchment and ink to write, in the dying torchlight.  It is almost gone now.  I ask that whomever finds this letter, please take the news of my death to my father.  Ebilyn is his name.  You can seek him in the south.  A small town called Edinburg.  It is a very old town, with its own traditions.  And take Bane's collar as proof, if indeed you must.  I fear that he will not escape, and find the same fate as I._

_Elander of Edinburg_

You then notice that the other skeleton corpse in the far corner must be Bane's.  His collar can be seen, barely, covered in dust.  The door to you left is closed, and there is also the other larger room that you all bypassed.


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2004)

Nyela retrieves Bane's collar. "Alas... poor dog."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 14, 2004)

*Calling all Players*

Nyela retreives the collar, while the others stand around.  Jean Ash, waiting in the hallway, hears something moving in the main room.  "You might want to check out the other room.  Looks like something else is in there."

OOC - OK, I am needing a player call.  Who all is still in?  It's been a while, and only one post.  Thanks.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 14, 2004)

Nedander calls back to Jean Ash, "Does it sound like it's getting closer?"

OOC - I'm still here.


----------



## Hesseroph (Oct 15, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: Cleric who will never die!*

*Ghin strolls up towards the farm, awaiting his duties completion.*

OOC-Still Here.


----------



## Krug (Oct 16, 2004)

_Still here_ 

Nyela signals the others to try the other room. She examines the collar.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 16, 2004)

Hesseroph said:
			
		

> *Ghin strolls up towards the farm, awaiting his duties completion.*



The Farm

Ghin strolls up to the edge of the farm and begins hearing the sounds of animals.  He can see a house, situated near the front fenceline.  Behind the house, he spies a large barn.  Larger than any barn he has ever seen.  It is probably over 50 feet tall and from what he can tell, well over 100 feet long and just as wide.

Upon nearing the gate, he spies a sign on the gate, saying, "The Keeper is In.  Please ring for service."  He notices a rope strapped on the nearby post with a large bell attached to it.

(OOC - Saving time, for DM purposes, I assume you ring the bell.  Please tell me if you do anything prior to that.

After ringing the bell, as hard as you can, you wait.  The sounds of the animals grow at first, and then die down from the barn area.  The whole place is fenced in.  The gate has a lock as well.  The fence is handmade, but you can tell that it must have taken a very long time, as the fence is strong and meant to keep things out as well as keeping the animals in.  It stands 10 feet tall, with spaces between the posts for you to be able to see through.  But surely not large enough to squeeze through.  

You wait a little longer, and even try ringing the bell again, but nothing still.  Looking around, there is only the scattered trees, brush and fields.  What do you want to do?


----------



## Hesseroph (Oct 25, 2004)

*Ghin Coldstream: Peek-a-Boo Zen Master!*

*Ghin's features tighten as he awaits an answer. He pets the cub gently, attempting to calm the small beast. He glances about the farm looking for signs of habitation.*

_"Hmmm... Where is he at?"_

*With a slow stroll Ghin beginds his search for the farmer.*

*#Ghin heads around the house looking for anyone. If no one is there he will head to the barn. Lastly, should that be futile, he will wander the farm for about an hour looking for someone.#*


----------

